# Hs Jibber Jabber Thread



## Mr. Bongwater (Mar 5, 2016)

a psychedelic chit chat thread figured this would be a great idea, may it serve you well talk about anything and everything to do with psychedelics, may it serve you guys well


----------



## mikek420 (Mar 5, 2016)

I tripped at work today took 3 mg of 2cp last night and wow does that stuff last long


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Mar 5, 2016)

lol imagine doing dragonfly


----------



## ColoHead (Mar 5, 2016)

No psyches tonight. Just this.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Mar 5, 2016)

ColoHead said:


> No psyches tonight. Just this.
> View attachment 3624470


still haven't try dabs or edibles haha i will one day though sooner then later i think


----------



## Gmz (Mar 5, 2016)

I got like 4g in dirty mushroom bottoms, didn't want to give someone dirty mushrooms so I just cut the bottoms off . I get anxiety and light headed whenever I think about taking them again tho


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Mar 5, 2016)

Gmz said:


> I got like 4g in dirty mushroom bottoms, didn't want to give someone dirty mushrooms so I just cut the bottoms off . I get anxiety and light headed whenever I think about taking them again tho


throw then away, free your mind from unpleasantness


----------



## Gmz (Mar 5, 2016)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> throw then away, free your mind from unpleasantness


I think I'll probably make them into a tea some day, I know deep down I love mushrooms because of how inspiring they can be. I'm just in a pretty shitty state of mind


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Mar 5, 2016)

Gmz said:


> I think I'll probably make them into a tea some day, I know deep down I love mushrooms because of how inspiring they can be. I'm just in a pretty shitty state of mind


yeah its an extremely profound amazing substance, anything as powerful can go wrong with side effects if used wrong, the way life is 

thats why we educate ourselves and spread the good advice so other ppl can see outside the box without fucking themselves over, goddamn im drunk and i love mankind right now, spread the love and peace


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Mar 6, 2016)

can't wait to trip again lol, push the reset button in my brain


----------



## DutchKillsRambo (Mar 6, 2016)

I never jibber jabbered nor jab jibbered.
 

Only drugs I need are Hugs!

_And LSD._

_Well and ketamine. I've got nothing against psyliocybin either. Or cocaine honestly._


----------



## Noinch (Mar 6, 2016)

so found out don't have a girl you're seeing over while you're tripping when things aren't 100% cool. They may end up spontaneously crying and going on about you and making up hypothetical situations of you and your exes or imaginary other women and want you to tell them everything they want to hear when clearly you're tripping balls and can barely even construct a sentence so you're not even going to be able to try to make them less upset because you're being torn apart on the inside. On the plus side 25i-nbome and 2cb + some drinks is a sick night especially when you have a fire and 'mystical fire' to put in it. Pretty much is just a packet full of assorted metals that you throw into a fire and it makes the fire heaps of sweet colors, should definitely get some off amazon or something its pretty sweet when you're tripping dick 

anyone else have some cool random things that are fun while tripping?


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Mar 6, 2016)

DutchKillsRambo said:


> I never jibber jabbered nor jab jibbered.
> View attachment 3625188
> 
> Only drugs I need are Hugs!
> ...


LOL u like a bitta of blow too eh? i like a scatter whack myself lmao what ya wants


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Mar 6, 2016)

Noinch said:


> so found out don't have a girl you're seeing over while you're tripping when things aren't 100% cool. They may end up spontaneously crying and going on about you and making up hypothetical situations of you and your exes or imaginary other women and want you to tell them everything they want to hear when clearly you're tripping balls and can barely even construct a sentence so you're not even going to be able to try to make them less upset because you're being torn apart on the inside. On the plus side 25i-nbome and 2cb + some drinks is a sick night especially when you have a fire and 'mystical fire' to put in it. Pretty much is just a packet full of assorted metals that you throw into a fire and it makes the fire heaps of sweet colors, should definitely get some off amazon or something its pretty sweet when you're tripping dick
> 
> anyone else have some cool random things that are fun while tripping?


bitches be crazy lol


----------



## DaSprout (Mar 6, 2016)

Noinch said:


> so found out don't have a girl you're seeing over while you're tripping when things aren't 100% cool. They may end up spontaneously crying and going on about you and making up hypothetical situations of you and your exes or imaginary other women and want you to tell them everything they want to hear when clearly you're tripping balls and can barely even construct a sentence so you're not even going to be able to try to make them less upset because you're being torn apart on the inside. On the plus side 25i-nbome and 2cb + some drinks is a sick night especially when you have a fire and 'mystical fire' to put in it. Pretty much is just a packet full of assorted metals that you throw into a fire and it makes the fire heaps of sweet colors, should definitely get some off amazon or something its pretty sweet when you're tripping dick
> 
> anyone else have some cool random things that are fun while tripping?


@high|hgih has entire thread on that subject.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Mar 6, 2016)

DaSprout said:


> @high|hgih has entire thread on that subject.


really? got link?


----------



## DaSprout (Mar 6, 2016)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> really? got link?


http://rollitup.org/p/11954825/


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Mar 7, 2016)

Hillary Clinton has a PEN15


----------



## DaSprout (Mar 7, 2016)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> Hillary Clinton has a PEN15


WTF?!


----------



## ColoHead (Mar 7, 2016)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> still haven't try dabs or edibles haha i will one day though sooner then later i think


This is the only way I can get really high anymore. I know time for a tolerance break...

And yeah Hillary Clinton has a penis.


----------



## DaSprout (Mar 7, 2016)

ColoHead said:


> This is the only way I can get really high anymore. I know time for a tolerance break...
> 
> And yeah Hillary Clinton has a penis.


Nooooooooooo!!!
Really?


----------



## ColoHead (Mar 7, 2016)

To which?


----------



## DaSprout (Mar 7, 2016)

ColoHead said:


> To which?


Surprise me.
Lazy hippie.


----------



## ColoHead (Mar 7, 2016)

Okay...

Want to play find the early riser?


----------



## ColoHead (Mar 7, 2016)

If I was better with Photoshop if give you a Hillary Clinton surprise.


----------



## DaSprout (Mar 7, 2016)

ColoHead said:


> If I was better with Photoshop if give you a Hillary Clinton surprise.


No thank you.
No like.


----------



## DaSprout (Mar 7, 2016)

ColoHead said:


> Okay...
> 
> Want to play find the early riser?
> View attachment 3626104


Heh heh. I think that I know what's goin on here.


----------



## ColoHead (Mar 7, 2016)

Too much lid cracking and peeking.


----------



## undercoverfbi (Mar 7, 2016)

Super Mario Aint dead

Half Lifes makes him just Mario











or is my potato permenant brain damaged?


----------



## DaSprout (Mar 7, 2016)

undercoverfbi said:


> Super Mario Aint dead
> 
> Half Lifes makes him just Mario
> 
> ...


Eat more veggies.


----------



## ColoHead (Mar 7, 2016)

You've gotta slow your roll and be careful until you can become super again...


----------



## undercoverfbi (Mar 7, 2016)

I should seriously consider playing as Mario and luigi when I wanna go to Nintendoland

Ive seen some bad shit happen to gamers when they run outta lives

I dont me and my friend to end up like these knock off goons here


----------



## 6ohMax (Mar 7, 2016)

Would you like some fresh milk for the journey home? 

Salted meats?


----------



## undercoverfbi (Mar 7, 2016)

what if I told you im not crazy when I know when I go lay down to sleep tonight the devils minions will rise and pillage my flesh to drag my soul into eternal hell


he's trying to trick me from escaping my house he keeps sending me to rooms that i forgot what i needed or if at all

gonna keep a close eye on my dog... i always knew i couldnt trust him

omfg im gonna stop 9/11 from starting


----------



## ColoHead (Mar 7, 2016)

Wtf


----------



## undercoverfbi (Mar 7, 2016)

CYP2D6 is your friend

what if im already listed in tomorrows obituary but im here tonight


----------



## DaSprout (Mar 7, 2016)

ColoHead said:


> Wtf


Now you know what I'm sayin.


----------



## butterbudface (Mar 8, 2016)

ColoHead said:


> Okay...
> 
> Want to play find the early riser?
> View attachment 3626104


I can spot the pin. Was that picture taken through one of your poly holes or with the lid cracked open?

I rarely ever open my tubs, just when I harvest. They all dialed in and shit.

Spawn, Leave it for 10 days, stuff poly from outside leave 15 more days and harvest. Sometimes I will mist a little if the surface of the sub is dry and the pinset is coming in.




Noinch said:


> so found out don't have a girl you're seeing over while you're tripping when things aren't 100% cool. They may end up spontaneously crying and going on about you and making up hypothetical situations of you and your exes or imaginary other women and want you to tell them everything they want to hear when clearly you're tripping balls and can barely even construct a sentence so you're not even going to be able to try to make them less upset because you're being torn apart on the inside. On the plus side 25i-nbome and 2cb + some drinks is a sick night especially when you have a fire and 'mystical fire' to put in it. Pretty much is just a packet full of assorted metals that you throw into a fire and it makes the fire heaps of sweet colors, should definitely get some off amazon or something its pretty sweet when you're tripping dick
> 
> anyone else have some cool random things that are fun while tripping?


LOL'ed, I can relate.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Mar 8, 2016)

this thread is awesome.


----------



## 6ohMax (Mar 8, 2016)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> this thread is awesome.


I love it....makes me feel all hot and horny...


Lulz


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Mar 8, 2016)

ColoHead said:


> Okay...
> 
> Want to play find the early riser?
> View attachment 3626104


whats that?



HeatlessBBQ said:


> this thread is awesome.


glad u like it i knew it'd be a good idea


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Mar 8, 2016)

my friend got arrested for poession of shrooms while on shrooms and says he don't wanna talk about it lol


----------



## ColoHead (Mar 8, 2016)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> whats that?
> 
> 
> glad u like it i knew it'd be a good idea


That's the start of Hillary clinton's penis.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Mar 8, 2016)

right on lol


----------



## DaSprout (Mar 8, 2016)

No.


----------



## ColoHead (Mar 9, 2016)

Hillary Clinton's penis grows larger by the day. Other penis' are also showing up on the scene now.

It was the first mono in a long time. Got impatient and kept peeking; so my first flush is going to be a cluster.  Next time I won't be so anxious to see the little pricks. 

Setting up for a trip by the weekend!


----------



## DaSprout (Mar 9, 2016)

ColoHead said:


> Hillary Clinton's penis grows larger by the day. Other penis' are also showing up on the scene now.
> 
> It was the first mono in a long time. Got impatient and kept peeking; so my first flush is going to be a cluster.  Next time I won't be so anxious to see the little pricks.
> 
> Setting up for a trip by the weekend!


Too much of penis and pricks in this post. Liked the shrooms though. 
Stay offa Hilarys dick.


----------



## ColoHead (Mar 9, 2016)

@HeatlessBBQ got me going on the whole prick thing... sorry about that. I know, way too much dick talk.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Mar 9, 2016)

ColoHead said:


> @HeatlessBBQ got me going on the whole prick thing... sorry about that. I know, way too much dick talk.






 lol


----------



## ColoHead (Mar 9, 2016)

Fuck... It was on the side menu and I just couldn't resist!

https://www.rollitup.org/t/democrats-are-now-favored-to-win-back-the-senate-thanks-to-trump-and-cruz.902091/page-2#post-12400551


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Mar 9, 2016)

next time i trip at home i should write down my thoughts bet that'd be pretty interesting to read the the next day lol


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Mar 9, 2016)

gonna start hitting the weights more and get try to exercise everyday, anybody know any tips on getting jacked? or know if should u take whey protein before or after u work out?


----------



## ColoHead (Mar 9, 2016)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> gonna start hitting the weights more and get try to exercise everyday, anybody know any tips on getting jacked? or know if should u take whey protein before or after u work out?


I've tried to stay in shape, haven't wanted to get "jacked" since I was younger though.

protein immediately after working out, weed before...

Don't do roids! Your manhood is more important than your muscles.

Try yoga... It's really a great form of exercise. I always saw the most strength training benefit when I would work one day of yoga into the routine.

Don't over do it. You'll need at least 2-3 days to recover each muscle group you break down in your workouts.


----------



## ColoHead (Mar 9, 2016)

I apologize beforehand to anyone that looks at the link above.


----------



## DaSprout (Mar 9, 2016)

ColoHead said:


> @HeatlessBBQ got me going on the whole prick thing... sorry about that. I know, way too much dick talk.


I accept your apology and offer of free shrooms.


----------



## ColoHead (Mar 9, 2016)

DaSprout said:


> I accept your apology and offer of free shrooms.


Coming soon...


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Mar 9, 2016)

ColoHead said:


> I've tried to stay in shape, haven't wanted to get "jacked" since I was younger though.
> 
> protein immediately after working out, weed before...
> 
> ...


2-3 day break after work out? how long are you supposed to work out then? i thought u had to do it everyday for 30-60 mins


ColoHead said:


> Coming soon...


oooh thats what the up close picture was lol


----------



## ColoHead (Mar 9, 2016)

If you want to get jacked man you're going to rip your shit up! It's gonna hurt for a few days...


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Mar 9, 2016)

ColoHead said:


> If you want to get jacked man you're going to rip your shit up! It's gonna hurt for a few days...


well not ripped but steady improvement


----------



## ColoHead (Mar 9, 2016)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> well not ripped but steady improvement


Just do some yoga then  great for the whole being. You'll definitely add strength and endurance.


----------



## 6ohMax (Mar 9, 2016)

https://www.yahoo.com/tv/pawn-stars-cast-member-chumlee-arrested-drugs-weapon-010721158.html


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Mar 9, 2016)

6ohMax said:


> https://www.yahoo.com/tv/pawn-stars-cast-member-chumlee-arrested-drugs-weapon-010721158.html


lmao I definitely thought he looked like somebody who did drugs beforehand, like a sixth sense to me


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Mar 9, 2016)

u know u got problems when you can't decide whether you need anti-depressants or anxiety medication more

and you need to get your nuts checked out at the same time cause they've been hurting for the last 13 days from an injury


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Mar 9, 2016)

ColoHead said:


> @HeatlessBBQ got me going on the whole prick thing... sorry about that. I know, way too much dick talk.


Say whaaaaa????


----------



## butterbudface (Mar 10, 2016)

Noc'ed up 120 qt jars in a PC run 2 weeks ago. They starting to finish up now.

I'm spawning 6 qt jars spawn to 9 qt jars substrate in a 56L monotubs. I already spawned 8 tubs still have 8 tubs to go. I'm going to pull 4 flushes of each tub.

I do 2 tubs daily. 

Take a guess what the total yield dry will be? I will post results as soon as I have them.

4 tubs AA+ ms>agar
12 tubs B+ ms>clone>agar>lc

awesome thread


----------



## ColoHead (Mar 10, 2016)

butterbudface said:


> Noc'ed up 120 qt jars in a PC run 2 weeks ago. They starting to finish up now.
> 
> I'm spawning 6 qt jars spawn to 9 qt jars substrate in a 56L monotubs. I already spawned 8 tubs still have 8 tubs to go. I'm going to pull 4 flushes of each tub.
> 
> ...


That's a lot of jars/tubs - going to be a shroomy summer in your neck of the woods.

Hard to say without knowing your isolates, but rough guess ~150-200ozs.

I'll guess 182oz


----------



## ColoHead (Mar 10, 2016)

Anyone listen to Sturgill Simpson? Recently found his music and loving it.


----------



## Lotus minded (Mar 10, 2016)

ColoHead said:


> Anyone listen to Sturgill Simpson? Recently found his music and loving it.


I get down to Turtles All The Way Down!!


----------



## butterbudface (Mar 10, 2016)

ColoHead said:


> That's a lot of jars/tubs - going to be a shroomy summer in your neck of the woods.
> 
> Hard to say without knowing your isolates, but rough guess ~150-200ozs.
> 
> I'll guess 182oz



I have no idea what ill yield, 10 boxes of jars

And a few stacks of tubs

Flush 5 i think ill trash that tomorrow.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Mar 10, 2016)

holy shit lol


----------



## Noinch (Mar 10, 2016)

Originally thought i'd just buy a gram of 2cb and some tabs and that'd be my stash for the year, couple months later been through 10 grams of 2cb (only about 150mg left) and this is my fifth sheet of tabs. This is what happens when you're the only one with interesting drugs in a secluded ass city. This lot of tabs were 25i-nbome too and I still have people that will only come to me for them, a lot of people I know seem to prefer 25i to lsd since most of them take it out clubbing and what not and its easier to manage yourself on

Tbh been liking 25i-nbome a lot too, if you treat it like a separate drug to lsd instead of everyone calling it 'synthetic lsd' then its quite a fun time. Although anyone that sells it as acid deserves anything that happens to them, anyone that puts peoples lives at risk deserves nothing positive in their lives


----------



## DaSprout (Mar 10, 2016)

butterbudface said:


> I have no idea what ill yield, 10 boxes of jars
> 
> And a few stacks of tubs
> 
> Flush 5 i think ill trash that tomorrow.


Army of darkness.
@HeatlessBBQ would say.
Army Of LIGHT!


----------



## ColoHead (Mar 10, 2016)

Lotus minded said:


> I get down to Turtles All The Way Down!!


I was listening to this album today: metamodern sounds in country music. Good stuff!


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Mar 10, 2016)

Noinch said:


> Originally thought i'd just buy a gram of 2cb and some tabs and that'd be my stash for the year, couple months later been through 10 grams of 2cb (only about 150mg left) and this is my fifth sheet of tabs. This is what happens when you're the only one with interesting drugs in a secluded ass city. This lot of tabs were 25i-nbome too and I still have people that will only come to me for them, a lot of people I know seem to prefer 25i to lsd since most of them take it out clubbing and what not and its easier to manage yourself on
> 
> Tbh been liking 25i-nbome a lot too, if you treat it like a separate drug to lsd instead of everyone calling it 'synthetic lsd' then its quite a fun time. Although anyone that sells it as acid deserves anything that happens to them, anyone that puts peoples lives at risk deserves nothing positive in their lives


be careful with that stuff man heard stories of ppl dying off 2 tabs of nbombe


----------



## Noinch (Mar 10, 2016)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> be careful with that stuff man heard stories of ppl dying off 2 tabs of nbombe


It is very dangerous however it is quite overly feared, there's been less than 20 deaths worldwide from it and its the most common drug found in tabs these days. Most of the people that have died have had medical conditions (which 25i-nbome causes vasoconstriction which is obviously a recipe for disaster with any kind of heart problems or blood pressure problems) or its been a result of overdose from powdered 25i-nbome which of course is stupid to mess around with. However since these are 1mg tabs I never take more than 2, even at 2 I can feel the vasoconstriction set in, the only person I let take more is one of my friends that has been taking 5 tabs a week for the past year and even he will only take 2-3 of mine because he knows they're high dosed 

its actually a pretty sweet drug if you know you're getting it and actually want it, kind of feels like a speedier version of acid but more manageable and a less self reflective / spiritual but in return i feel its kind of more empathogenic and because its more clear headed allows you to focus more clearly on that side of it and be able to focus on the connections rather than acid a lot of the time making you feel things and if you try to refuse it just forces you into it this is quite smooth and relaxed, although i say relaxed it gives you a fuck tonne of energy


----------



## mikek420 (Mar 10, 2016)

I'm finally watching tmnt not on acid lol this movie is completely different


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Mar 10, 2016)

@DaSprout Unit > Army
Democracy = Kingdom


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Mar 11, 2016)

i swear shrooms the last time i had em had a noise distortion effect unlike acid, i remember i was watching tv and it seemed so goddamn bizarre lol it was one of those outdoors survival simulator shows i think and it sounded like somebody was turning up and down the volume, lets just say it didn't help me loosing control at that point lol

and at one point i got off my bed and it felt like i was under water and everything i was saying echoed it was craaazy


----------



## Lotus minded (Mar 11, 2016)

mikek420 said:


> I'm finally watching tmnt not on acid lol this movie is completely different


That's why I love watching movies for the first time while tripping, you can watch it again sober and have 2 entirly different movies for the price of 1!!


----------



## mikek420 (Mar 11, 2016)

There were scenes that I remember so vividly, and when I watched the "sober" version... Lots of those "scenes" did not even exist. Such as where the turtles continually warp into a DMT like box (black and white puzzle piece looking tiles that constantly flipped and changed position) I never saw one of those scenes even though I saw it like 6 times. Also there were only 4 turtles. Duh, but... Watching the acid version, there were like 1.000.000 turtles all different


----------



## ColoHead (Mar 11, 2016)

mikek420 said:


> There were scenes that I remember so vividly, and when I watched the "sober" version... Lots of those "scenes" did not even exist. Such as where the turtles continually warp into a DMT like box (black and white puzzle piece looking tiles that constantly flipped and changed position) I never saw one of those scenes even though I saw it like 6 times. Also there were only 4 turtles. Duh, but... Watching the acid version, there were like 1.000.000 turtles all different


The acid version sounds way better...


----------



## mikek420 (Mar 11, 2016)

I posted it here something like 700 mics + 1.5 g shrooms + 100 mg MDMA+ weed+ alcohol


----------



## ColoHead (Mar 11, 2016)

mikek420 said:


> I posted it here something like 700 mics + 1.5 g shrooms + 100 mg MDMA+ weed+ alcohol


Off to read a TMNT trip report...


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Mar 11, 2016)

10 days without weed time to get fucking baked


----------



## mikek420 (Mar 11, 2016)

https://www.rollitup.org/t/600-mics-lsd-1-5-g-shrooms-14-g-weed-150-mics-mdma.893706/

I posted 600 mics but I'm almost positive it was more


----------



## mikek420 (Mar 11, 2016)

I hadn't smoked much weed in the the 2 weeks prior to going to Colorado


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Mar 11, 2016)

anybody notice a tiny purple line around my avatar or anything? lol booze setting off hppd like crazy, non existent sober or baked these days


----------



## mikek420 (Mar 11, 2016)

No son its just red. Nice new avatar!


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Mar 11, 2016)

mikek420 said:


> No son its just red. Nice new avatar!


lol alright thanks good to hear by haha, booze be havin me tripping tonight


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Mar 11, 2016)

feel fine now


----------



## ColoHead (Mar 12, 2016)

Spending some time getting reacquainted with the mushroom today...

Ate 10g of wet pins about an hour ago.

Felt the magic molecule in my body within 20-25mins


----------



## mikek420 (Mar 12, 2016)

Pins are stronger I guess? I gotta start my grow


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Mar 12, 2016)

lol 10 grams of shrooms, you guys are crazy


----------



## mikek420 (Mar 12, 2016)

He said wet tho, so that's actually equivalent to less, but im not sure how much


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Mar 12, 2016)

yah i know but still an intense ass dose i wouldn't be able to handle anxiety wise


----------



## mikek420 (Mar 12, 2016)

What should I trip on Monday? I'll probably dose around 4-5 and I have all night


----------



## DaSprout (Mar 12, 2016)

ColoHead said:


> Spending some time getting reacquainted with the mushroom today...
> 
> Ate 10g of wet pins about an hour ago.
> 
> Felt the magic molecule in my body within 20-25mins


Couldn't wait to dry em? That's cool. They're even better fresh. I like that high more. Fresher feeling. Except for the taste.
Enjoy!


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Mar 12, 2016)

fucked around again of fucking course stay home and drink by myself like a sad fuck once again i guess, fuck my life


----------



## DaSprout (Mar 12, 2016)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> fucked around again of fucking course stay home and drink by myself like a sad fuck once again i guess, fuck my life


???


----------



## ColoHead (Mar 12, 2016)

I had a beautiful day today.

What I ate was probably the equivalent of about 1.5-1.75g dry because they were pins. Also felt like just under 2g by experience. Very low dose...

I came up quick and experienced wonderful sensory and creative increases immediately. I was having fun dancing and listening to music with the kids, talking to my wife and having a really good time 

Decided I wanted to go out headphones on and listen to some music. Shortly after my wife and I begin to get into an argument  this quickly proceeded into us having one of the best conversations we've had in many years that continued until about an hour ago. Any psychedelia all turned off a few hours ago.

No confusion or inhibition of intellect today at all. Quite the opposite.


----------



## ColoHead (Mar 12, 2016)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> fucked around again of fucking course stay home and drink by myself like a sad fuck once again i guess, fuck my life


You're alright bro. Tomorrows a new day.


----------



## ColoHead (Mar 12, 2016)

DaSprout said:


> Couldn't wait to dry em? That's cool. They're even better fresh. I like that high more. Fresher feeling. Except for the taste.
> Enjoy!


Thanks!
I'd describe the day as just having a very nice glow to it. Slightly illuminated!
I like them fresh though. Taste doesnt bother me at all. I don't like to eat more than like 30-40g wet, unless in yogurt with honey. Better to go dry when eating a lot.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Mar 12, 2016)

ColoHead said:


> You're alright bro. Tomorrows a new day.


thanks man im alright just life gets to me sometimes


----------



## DaSprout (Mar 12, 2016)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> thanks man im alright just life gets to me sometimes


Yeah. Life always throwin those learning curve balls at us. You can always come here though.


----------



## ColoHead (Mar 12, 2016)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> thanks man im alright just life gets to me sometimes


Wish I could help walk you through your next trip bro.


----------



## ColoHead (Mar 12, 2016)

mikek420 said:


> What should I trip on Monday? I'll probably dose around 4-5 and I have all night


You seem to have so many interesting things around... Enjoy some of that good clean love. That'd probably be my go-to.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Mar 12, 2016)

ColoHead said:


> Wish I could help walk you through your next trip bro.


i appreciate u saying that, its a nice relief chatting with friendly people like myself and like yourselves instead of ignorant close minded assholes that seem to flood my life


----------



## mikek420 (Mar 12, 2016)

Yeah bro you're cool to me, don't let let life get you down, come here and let it off your chest, that's what family is for. I know I've had my share of conversations about life and what's got me down, and it always makes me feel much better


----------



## ColoHead (Mar 12, 2016)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> i appreciate u saying that, its a nice relief chatting with friendly people like myself and like yourselves instead of ignorant close minded assholes that seem to flood my life


How old are you? Maybe it's time to move! Change the scene.


----------



## DaSprout (Mar 12, 2016)

ColoHead said:


> How old are you? Maybe it's time to move! Change the scene.


That is a plan.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Mar 12, 2016)

the man with a plan i like that haha, 21 and yeah i would like nothing more then to travel someday and meet new people, spend money on experiences not material possessions


----------



## ColoHead (Mar 12, 2016)

Dude, your 21 it doesn't get more ripe for travelling and experiencing than that!!! Go do it, now!


----------



## DaSprout (Mar 12, 2016)

ColoHead said:


> Dude, your 21 it doesn't get more ripe for travelling and experiencing than that!!! Go do it, now!


I strongly agree with the above statement.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Mar 13, 2016)

my computer is so fucking slow today what da fuck is goin on here, takes a min to like a post or load anything really lol


----------



## mikek420 (Mar 13, 2016)

Clear your cache and your cookies?


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Mar 13, 2016)

yeah seems slower since i did that for some reason, takes like 30 seconds for a youtube video to work, but yet no malware


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Mar 13, 2016)

feeling anxiety free today time to get baked as fuck wit some ppl


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Mar 13, 2016)

need to try mdma one day, sounds like a good time lol


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Mar 13, 2016)

got fucked around again lol big surprise


----------



## butterbudface (Mar 13, 2016)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> got fucked around again lol big surprise


Brah u sound dik negatif. You should suround yourself with positive people. I used to be where u are now. Make the move change your friends and leave the people behind that no longer serve you. 

And the alcohol all alone is just looking for trouble.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Mar 14, 2016)

yep but thats what i'm stuck with for the time being, enough about those fucking pricks though i'll ignore it and enjoy the small things in life, still kind of hard not to take personal though im lucky i had weed yesterday to calm me down and booze to dull the misery

enough negativity out of me though im at peace with everything.


----------



## ColoHead (Mar 14, 2016)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> yep but thats what i'm stuck with for the time being, enough about those fucking pricks though i'll ignore it and enjoy the small things in life, still kind of hard not to take personal though im lucky i had weed yesterday to calm me down and booze to dull the misery
> 
> enough negativity out of me though im at peace with everything.


Who has you kidnapped and is forcing you to hang out with these unpleasant people?


----------



## undercoverfbi (Mar 14, 2016)

Im so thankful to know my cat had access to catnip the past two days

My cat been depressed and been fighting urge to confront neighbor who tortured her cousin to death who I spent money and love and time into. memories mother fucker

She is thankfully chasing mice more than spending time trying to comprehend wtf just happened


----------



## undercoverfbi (Mar 14, 2016)

I swear my cat is possessed by the recent passed cousin of hers

she's awfully spunky tonight, all squirly...or maybe im the potato lmfao if only this brain mush lasted for an eternity...

I will piledrive your anus with my cock doesnt matter what gender you are if you even begin to think that my cat is on drugs in the picture...animal abuse...read my god damn post


----------



## DaSprout (Mar 14, 2016)

That's one hot pussy.


----------



## butterbudface (Mar 15, 2016)

ColoHead said:


> That's a lot of jars/tubs - going to be a shroomy summer in your neck of the woods.
> 
> Hard to say without knowing your isolates, but rough guess ~150-200ozs.
> 
> I'll guess 182oz


First pins coming in for the first spawned AA+ tub. Ill post some pin porn once the whole pinset is in


----------



## undercoverfbi (Mar 15, 2016)

I have an anger inside me to learn forum phishing/'hacking' to see if one of you bitches on here really is a cop

the world is worse off with unnecessary policing


----------



## Noinch (Mar 15, 2016)

undercoverfbi said:


> I have an anger inside me to learn forum phishing/'hacking' to see if one of you bitches on here really is a cop
> 
> the world is worse off with unnecessary policing


I mean... my brother in law is a cop


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Mar 15, 2016)

be like whadup pig


----------



## DaSprout (Mar 15, 2016)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> be like whadup pig


Lol


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Mar 16, 2016)

i swear alcohol is no more addictive then cocaine, i am just fiendin for the taste of a vodka n cola right now


----------



## undercoverfbi (Mar 19, 2016)

I cant understand how people get addicted to alcohol, not trying to talk shit bro

other than being an easy to consume, less harmful than smoking chemical, cheap and available everywhere, I dont see why people chase that lame body high you get from alcohol
I found better highs to achieve in all aspects...except the danger and abuse and typical shit lol
-

im approaching the moon right now, it's therapeutic but easy to mishandle

wish the temp outside was warm so I can go chill under the stars n drink a bottle or two, maybe coors light

so boring alone, would much rather be kicking it with the homie... ive come to think of him as an older bro or uncle (cuz mine werent around.) who helped make me grow up and be street smart


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Mar 19, 2016)

cause booze is a cheap easy to get intense drug what blocks out a lot of negative emotions


----------



## redbeard420 (Mar 19, 2016)

I like kickin it sometimes with a few brews or rum and cokes. And who hasn't had those mornings waking up in a strange part of the house (or yard) with an empty bottle of jagermiester next to them. What the hell happened last night...?


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 19, 2016)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> i swear alcohol is no more addictive then cocaine, i am just fiendin for the taste of a vodka n cola right now


That's sad.. you need a new yola connect.


----------



## DaSprout (Mar 19, 2016)

redbeard420 said:


> I like kickin it sometimes with a few brews or rum and cokes. And who hasn't had those mornings waking up in a strange part of the house (or yard) with an empty bottle of jagermiester next to them. What the hell happened last night...?


Lol!


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Mar 19, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> That's sad.. you need a new yola connect.


lol naw trust me theres some real good fucking coke around here, 1 line numbed my face last time I've tried shitty coke before i know the huge difference, I've just been drinking heavily since i was young as fuck


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Mar 19, 2016)

don't even feel like drinking right now actually feel like rolling a bill and taking a flight


----------



## undercoverfbi (Mar 19, 2016)

God damn SWIM is amused at the exhausting day and evening thus far

and it dont stop now, we have a moon to colonize and explore!


----------



## DaSprout (Mar 19, 2016)

undercoverfbi said:


> God damn SWIM is amused at the exhausting day and evening thus far
> 
> and it dont stop now, we have a moon to colonize and explore!


Make it happen captain.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Mar 19, 2016)

lol swim


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Mar 19, 2016)

i swear fucking booze man has me fucking loving life profoundly, a lot better resort for severe depression and ptsd disorder then fucking herion


----------



## Bublonichronic (Mar 21, 2016)

Might pick this book up, Haven't read all the spirit molecule yet but I figure might as well just grab it now


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Mar 21, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> Might pick this book up, Haven't read all the spirit molecule yet but I figure might as well just grab it now
> View attachment 3637764


jesus looks like some hefty ass book, what is it like 60$?


----------



## redbeard420 (Mar 21, 2016)

I try not to mix religion with my psychedelic's. Nature is my inspiration. I feel and know all living things are connected when i am enlightened.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Mar 22, 2016)

redbeard420 said:


> I try not to mix religion with my psychedelic's. Nature is my inspiration. I feel and know all living things are connected when i am enlightened.


i felt the same way on shrooms outside! fucking amazing man, still think its pretty spiritual though


----------



## undercoverfbi (Mar 22, 2016)

Even after drinking a lot of shots and smoking, I still feel mentally stable...... I miss and want to feel the rotten potato experience again. 

Hell, Id overdose on my favorite magic as a choice of death in life if I could.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Mar 22, 2016)

rotten potato experience? i can't help but think by a lot of your posts your disturbed man


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Mar 22, 2016)

no more goddamn coffee for me unless it involves work shit gives me mad anxiety all day long ugh, something as simple as reading a message on my phone makes my heart pound n shit

last few days i've been feelin really queasy thinking about booze for some reason, need some more weed nigga enough of that commercial poison


----------



## 6ohMax (Mar 22, 2016)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> rotten potato experience? i can't help but think by a lot of your posts your disturbed man



Lulz

Lulasauras


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Mar 22, 2016)

i think going outside on the peak of shrooms is impossible not to have a spiritual connection of some sort, never stay inside the entire time! can't to wait to trip this weekend gonna be fucking amazing


----------



## mikek420 (Mar 22, 2016)

Maybe that's what I was doing wrong with shrooms. I wanna drop some allylescaline but I also gotta work in 10 hours


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Mar 22, 2016)

EAT A BIG WHACK OF SHROOMS RIGHT NOW AND GO OUTSIDE IN A HOUR! I SWEAR MAN IT MAKES IT 20 TIMES BETTER, ESPECIALLY WITH A FRIEND(s) WHO ARE ALSO TRIPPING! LET THE SHROOMS TAKE YOU WHERE IT WANTS TO TAKE YA LOL you won't regret it 

im grateful to not live in a city when it comes to shrooms, in a city i would be so damn paranoid, way less natural


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Mar 22, 2016)

i need to try mescaline and mdma one day


----------



## undercoverfbi (Mar 23, 2016)

I need my drugs damnit!

Its getting late

Delivery or Digiorno?

Either imma fuck a fat bitch

Or have to settle for this porno


----------



## redbeard420 (Mar 23, 2016)

undercoverfbi said:


> I need my drugs damnit!
> 
> Its getting late
> 
> ...


Dude you crack me up sometimes lol


----------



## undercoverfbi (Mar 23, 2016)

On my voyage, a Homers Odyssey to complete my quest


----------



## mikek420 (Mar 23, 2016)

Settle for the digornio and porno. You know if you get delivery and the fat bitch she gonna eat all your food


----------



## DaSprout (Mar 23, 2016)

mikek420 said:


> Settle for the digornio and porno. You know if you get delivery and the fat bitch she gonna eat all your food


He's right.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Mar 24, 2016)

so goddamn whacked right now haven't slept in forever


----------



## Noinch (Mar 24, 2016)

Codeine, tramadol, alcohol, weed, 25i-nbome puddle of body feels floating on euphoric clouds


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Mar 24, 2016)

having fun frying my brain


----------



## undercoverfbi (Mar 24, 2016)

You guys are the shit- Adults that I can learn from and partake candy with even tho were at all different corners of this planet


Im searching for that one, more-than-plenty to handle dragon to domesticate tonight.

One good tackle is all im planning, hoping that it petrifies my ass for a good 4-8 hours


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 24, 2016)

Drink gatorade guys.. take advantage of those electrolytes.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Mar 24, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> Drink gatorade guys.. take advantage of those electrolytes.


I do , actually the last time I tripped hard I brought a half gallon of lemon lime Gatorade with me and went for a walk in the woods.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Mar 24, 2016)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> i think going outside on the peak of shrooms is impossible not to have a spiritual connection of some sort, never stay inside the entire time! can't to wait to trip this weekend gonna be fucking amazing


Shit I can't stay inside on shrooms my daughter bugs me the fuck out. Lol, But I got a pretty nice view and nice trails even found a cave today the nicest one yet. I just like to wander around the woods and keeping an eye out for mushrooms found some chicken of the woods last year just they died before I knew for sure and a whole bunch of chaga some medicinal mushroom that grows mostly on birch has more antioxidants than anything else. 

Just got to get on growing some more shrooms. I am going to try growing a bunch of edible mushrooms and all I got plenty land to fuck with and people pay a lot of money for edible mushrooms and if I can grow reishi that's pretty damn good money alone.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Mar 25, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> Shit I can't stay inside on shrooms my daughter bugs me the fuck out. Lol, But I got a pretty nice view and nice trails even found a cave today the nicest one yet. I just like to wander around the woods and keeping an eye out for mushrooms found some chicken of the woods last year just they died before I knew for sure and a whole bunch of chaga some medicinal mushroom that grows mostly on birch has more antioxidants than anything else.
> 
> Just got to get on growing some more shrooms. I am going to try growing a bunch of edible mushrooms and all I got plenty land to fuck with and people pay a lot of money for edible mushrooms and if I can grow reishi that's pretty damn good money alone.


yeah u don't wanna trip around anybody thats not tripping especially if they're clueless about it, weird vibes all around


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Mar 25, 2016)

undercoverfbi said:


> You guys are the shit- Adults that I can learn from and partake candy with even tho were at all different corners of this planet
> 
> 
> Im searching for that one, more-than-plenty to handle dragon to domesticate tonight.
> ...


*meth*
NEGATIVE

disturbed sleep patterns
tightened jaw muscles, grinding teeth (trismus and bruxia)
loss of appetite (anorexia), leading to poor nutrition and weight loss with heavy use
visual & auditory hallucinations, hearing voices (from sleep deprivation)
reduced enjoyment of eating
loss of interest in sex, over time
itching, welts on skin
nausea, vomiting, diarrhea
dry mouth, leading to serious tooth decay with chronic use
excessive excitation, hyperactivity
shortness of breath
moodiness & irritability
anxiousness & nervousness
aggressiveness
panic, suspiciousness, and paranoia
involuntary body movements (uncontrollable movement and/or twitches of fingers, facial & body muscles, lip-smaking, tongue protrusion, grimacing, etc.)
ego inflation, false sense of confidence and power, ego-inflation
aggressive and violent behavior
severe depression, suicidal tendencies
*coke*
NEGATIVE / UNDESIRED


(likelihood of negative side effects increases with higher doses)
desire to do more cocaine
(Insufflated) nost-nasal and back of throat drip, numbness
dry mouth
sensation of throat closing up (insufflated)
tolerance, habituation, psychological addiction
insomnia
emotional lability, rapid changes in mood
anxiety, panic
annoyance, agitation, anger
paranoia, fear
tachycardia, feeling over stimulated
shaking
although i really like what you said in the first sentence, this shit speaks for itself lol, god makes better shit then man


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Mar 25, 2016)

i got a fucking sore throat from that coke binge sucks ass even the second day after nothing is worth this especially at that ridiculous price and low purity, so i guess thats when ppl start doing crank


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Mar 25, 2016)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> i got a fucking sore throat from that coke binge sucks ass even the second day after nothing is worth this especially at that ridiculous price and low purity, so i guess thats when ppl start doing crank


Yeah that's why meth is around me the coke is expensive and cut up unless you drive like 2 hours into the city then you get killer coke fairly cheap.


----------



## undercoverfbi (Mar 25, 2016)

Man wtf i might have lost my good friend today, wish we coulda dragon smoked and talked it all out


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Mar 25, 2016)

i don't feel like doing anymore coke what so ever, ugh


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Mar 25, 2016)

nah aint being dicks just aint enough to go around it kind of set me off cause i've been waiting for months then literately 5 mins later im fine


----------



## mikek420 (Mar 26, 2016)

If you're getting low quality coke couldn't you try to wash it with a solvent and evap/extract to purify it a bit? That sucks bro. I guarantee you tho there's cheaper better stuff in your area you just gotta know how to find it. I'm not saying go ask people and shit that would be so weird. But I found my guy who sells the absolute purest
LSD
MDMA
Cocaine
2ci
4aco DMT
DMT
Sold me my "box of wonders"
The only thing he doesn't have is mescaline. Just my weed is a ton better than his so he buys/trades with me and his prices are cheaper except the lsd :/ I pay 80 for 11 (I buy 10 and he always makes it fat)


----------



## undercoverfbi (Mar 26, 2016)

Hope you find what youre looking for Mr Bong Water

Good advice mikek420, and cool shit being connected with those goodies 


---

Im fucking ready to launch start my rocket but awaiting for crew reinforcement.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Mar 26, 2016)

well the coke aint that bad i just wanted to trip more then anything


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Mar 26, 2016)

what u guys up to tonight? having a few drinks of white rum


----------



## mikek420 (Mar 26, 2016)

About to roll a few blunts and drive 1/5 around the world lol 4000 miles in 4 days


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Mar 26, 2016)

mikek420 said:


> About to roll a few blunts and drive 1/5 around the world lol 4000 miles in 4 days


lol yah u definitely need some weed for all that driving


----------



## mikek420 (Mar 26, 2016)

1/6th around the world. The earth is approx 24.000 miles around


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Mar 26, 2016)

im watching breaking bad season 4 which i already watched a few years ago, best damn show ever made


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Mar 26, 2016)

lol love this song


----------



## undercoverfbi (Mar 26, 2016)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> what u guys up to tonight? having a few drinks of white rum


man...

it's been the best days long binge ive ever done, beginning wednesday evening's road trip.

while I didnt get super high as I thought at once, the amount I did was consistent enough to make everything seem like a blurr.

Today was fucking awesome dude, I cant even describe how it felt, it was like I did three days worth errands and activities in one period. Fucking epic dude.

While chillin with my Sensei, I realized that i smoked so much but have such a clean, managble high that, even tho my mind was essentially functional, the brain was racing thoughts about what to do while high at that moment

so after coming to realize I had stopped and asked myself three times if I was high enough or not, I noticed the Metallica song hadn't even finished and I had plenty of time left till I did errands uptown

Walmart sucked this evening, but damn dude I wanted to fuck and talk to this fellow tweaker woman, I bet if I drove my ice cream truck to town and was alone she would have rode my vanilla snow cone while on an ICE cold snow cone

after walmart, went to an American buffet with the mom.

It was a blast dudes. I honestly thought I wouldnt be down to eat cuz of dope but HOLY titties

not only did I feel my high kick back in while zooming around the serving area, I ended up eating more than I would have stoned on mmj alone. I mean, I ate.

here I am, pretty much riding my plateau till the half lives die and I begin legit withdraw most likely tomorrow around noon. Ill might be a little bitchy at worst but thats it.

I just, I just, im fucking blown guys...i totally understand a new compassion for people who become addicts and go through some really rough shit.


----------



## undercoverfbi (Mar 27, 2016)

addiction aint pretty guys,

I almost died donating plasma my second time ever, back in 2014 and wanna do it again just so I can score me some candy today, 6 hours of easy money followed by shame and fun

im sure its silly talk but i wanna just spend my bank savings today and get some needles, candy and call it good, make it a fun sunday and go out to a very long deep sleep at dusk tonight


----------



## butterbudface (Mar 27, 2016)

First tubs coming through, these 2 were multispore.


----------



## undercoverfbi (Mar 27, 2016)

Shroom porn, thats fucking sexy sit, good stuff!


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Mar 27, 2016)

i can't even find a few grams around here


----------



## undercoverfbi (Mar 27, 2016)

I'm exhausted 

Its been a long ride straight into the underground lifestyle. 

Its time to chill. My brain needs to be rewired.


----------



## butterbudface (Mar 27, 2016)

undercoverfbi said:


> I'm exhausted
> 
> Its been a long ride straight into the underground lifestyle.
> 
> Its time to chill. My brain needs to be rewired.



I know that feel. Smoke a few bowls and chill the fuck out with the girlfriend.


----------



## undercoverfbi (Mar 27, 2016)

Fuck yeah man, well spoken advice. Just sticking to mmj, went for a walk with the dog around the block, and felt human again


I think im kicking the habit for good this time. There is other things I know I can come across 






this thread can serve as a withdraw rant area.

Im not physically feeling any urge to dope up but im getting little mental triggers here and there

aint nothing wrong with dope itself it just really does change people, like, a good 95% at least lol

I been trying candy since beginning of year, began with trying some coke cola then straight up ice-cold pepsi

I used to lots of dabs only, with little drinking here and there. I used to come home from work, make myself meals, and dab the fuck out playing my xboxone or watching anime and keeping up on series'.

i do none of that shit now, all I do is work, eat on the go, and come home bitching about everything in life trying to get as high as I can on combinations of everything avaliable

got behind on some minor bills but never truly fucked off

my cheekbones are more noticeable due to cheek fat being used up (I was skinny to begin with)

my forehead feels like it gained a years worth of wrinkle to its appearance

but ill be alright and make it thru.

On the bright side guys, I did get geeked out at times and did many quality home improvement tasks like me at 2AM working and listening to Metallica- end up calling off work at 6 am cuz you wanna finish the kitchen tile grout



> Pissed off that the mailman waved at you? Late to work because you spent the past 18 hours sleeping? Eat an entire jar of peanut butter after being reacquainted with the concept of "appetite"? Can't shit because you ate an entire jar of peanut butter and your meth fucked GI tract can't digest anything other than bananas anyway? Sort of glad you can't shit because you're out of toilet paper and have lost the will to leave the house to buy more


----------



## 6ohMax (Mar 27, 2016)

undercoverfbi said:


> I'm exhausted
> 
> Its been a long ride straight into the underground lifestyle.
> 
> Its time to chill. My brain needs to be rewired.



No


----------



## butterbudface (Mar 28, 2016)

undercoverfbi said:


> Fuck yeah man, well spoken advice. Just sticking to mmj, went for a walk with the dog around the block, and felt human again
> 
> 
> I think im kicking the habit for good this time. There is other things I know I can come across
> ...



At least your getting some constuctive stuff done.


----------



## butterbudface (Mar 30, 2016)

butterbudface said:


> First tubs coming through, these 2 were multispore.
> 
> View attachment 3643039 View attachment 3643040


Here is the above tub in full glory.


----------



## AZgreenthumb (Mar 30, 2016)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> im watching breaking bad season 4 which i already watched a few years ago, best damn show ever made


I agree have you seen Better Call Saul yet? Not as good as Breaking Bad but still pretty good


----------



## mikek420 (Mar 30, 2016)

I was giving my friend some 2cp, his car hit a bump so half the bag spilled so I scooped up what I could and gave it to him. I love these texts like
I took too much
Bro I'm still flying 
Etc lmao hope it was fun for him! He's still flying


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Mar 30, 2016)

AZgreenthumb said:


> I agree have you seen Better Call Saul yet? Not as good as Breaking Bad but still pretty good


yup i watched s02e07 yesterday


----------



## AZgreenthumb (Mar 30, 2016)

90 tabs of DOM nobody wants
Anybody know what the shelf life is on DOM?


----------



## mikek420 (Mar 30, 2016)

I've got an ass load (ok probably only 2 g but you could still feasibly load it in your ass) of Dom should be good for a while like years if you store like me, cool dry very dark air proof place


----------



## Noinch (Mar 31, 2016)

Been meaning to get myself some DOM for a while, do you guys like it? Only thing that concerns me about it is the long duration


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 31, 2016)

I been blowing lines like crazy. Fuck leaving me feeling like shit today. 

Going to take it easy and go sober I reckon. Bu that I mean just liqour and green. 

I think I should go crawl back jnto bed and throw in some game of throwns


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Mar 31, 2016)

butterbudface said:


> Here is the above tub in full glory.
> View attachment 3645130 View attachment 3645131


fuck it actually pains me to see this


----------



## AZgreenthumb (Mar 31, 2016)

Noinch said:


> Been meaning to get myself some DOM for a while, do you guys like it? Only thing that concerns me about it is the long duration


I like it from what I understand it's a synthetic analog of mescaline. It lasts a long time but I found the experience to be pretty mild compared to other hallucinogens. I had a very nice goofy warm body high that lasted for about 8 hours with some mild visuals thrown in but keep in mind with psychedelics the experiance can vary person to person but if you've taken LSD before then you should be alright with DOM. I have heard from a lot of people that 5mg is the sweet spot just make sure you take it earlier in the day like around 12:00pm otherwise you may find it hard to sleep later it's definitely an all day thing. Back when they first came out with this stuff it was being sold as acid. People would eat way to much and end up tripping balls for days at a time which is why I think they now label it as being DOM so people don't try to sell it as acid. So stick with 5mg for your first time.


----------



## undercoverfbi (Mar 31, 2016)

liquor fucked me up, seeking mushies n C-I-D yo


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Mar 31, 2016)

liquor aint cutting it for me either, need some damn drugs to take the edge off lol, how do ppl live like this? lol i literately have no idea what its to live life without drugs i've been doing it since such an early age, scary thing is i'd never be able to stop cause im so used to it


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 31, 2016)

Highschool jibber jabber.


----------



## 6ohMax (Mar 31, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> Highschool jibber jabber.



Ur mexican....find me some crank


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 31, 2016)

6ohMax said:


> Ur mexican....find me some crank


you're white.......let me satisfy you're wife.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Mar 31, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> Highschool jibber jabber.


lol fuck you that don't even make fucking sense


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 31, 2016)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> lol fuck you that don't even make fucking sense


Your penis size doesn't make sense.


----------



## 6ohMax (Mar 31, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> you're white.......let me satisfy you're wife.


Cmon man we all know mexicans have small penis syndrome

Any lady would have to sit on your nose to feel something


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 31, 2016)

6ohMax said:


> Cmon man we all know mexicans have small penis syndrome
> 
> Any lady would have to sit on your nose to feel something


Can I fuck your sister when you're finished.


----------



## undercoverfbi (Mar 31, 2016)

im fucked up bout to chill in the back yard night sky gaze and smoke blunt

i have $1200 to blow on whatveer the fuck I want


----------



## 6ohMax (Mar 31, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> Can I fuck your sister when you're finished.



Little do you know.


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 31, 2016)

6ohMax said:


> Little do you know.


Fine dude, Keep her all to yourself. 





Stingy muthafucker.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Mar 31, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> Fine dude, Keep her all to yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


go disturb somebody else ya sick fuck


----------



## 6ohMax (Mar 31, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> Fine dude, Keep her all to yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I don't have a sister man


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 31, 2016)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> go disturb somebody else ya sick fuck


Why the fuck you so aggressive bro.. chill out lil homie.


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 31, 2016)

6ohMax said:


> I don't have a sister man


Well, it was a 50/50 shot.. what can I say? I like to gamble.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Mar 31, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> Why the fuck you so aggressive bro.. chill out lil homie.


still pretty disturbed from what u said one time....


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Mar 31, 2016)

and life fucked me in the skull enough as it is


----------



## 6ohMax (Mar 31, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> Well, it was a 50/50 shot.. what can I say? I like to gamble.



You gotta know when to hold em
Know when to fold em
Know when to walk away


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 31, 2016)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> still pretty disturbed from what u said one time....


What did I say?


----------



## 6ohMax (Mar 31, 2016)

This you mr sunshine


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Mar 31, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> What did I say?


well i don't wanna get into it but it was bad enough sunni had to remove it and i regret having her having to see it cause shes a wonderful innocent gal lol


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Mar 31, 2016)

6ohMax said:


> This you mr sunshine
> 
> View attachment 3646726


lol we hustle dat stemmy dirt weed homes


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 31, 2016)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> well it was bad enough sunni had to remove it and i regret having her having to see it cause shes a wonderful innocent gal lol


fucken baby bong.. what did I say? why You gotta make this all hard and shit?


----------



## 6ohMax (Mar 31, 2016)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> lol we hustle da dat stemmy dirt weed homes



Fuck that shit


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 31, 2016)

6ohMax said:


> This you mr sunshine
> 
> View attachment 3646726


This is you.


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 31, 2016)

6ohMax said:


> U look like a dude I knew in the army


Never been in the army, I'm to dangerous of a human being. It wouldn't be fair for the opposition. At least that's what they told me at the recruiting office.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Mar 31, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> fucken baby bong.. what did I say? why You gotta make this all hard and shit?


*do not read if tripping, bad trip inducing _>>>>>>>>*

alright so out of no where u basically made a comment involving blood and incest towards me, no need of me saying anymore, ya fuck i got ptsd


----------



## 6ohMax (Mar 31, 2016)




----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 31, 2016)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> *do not read if tripping, bad trip inducing _>>>>>>>>*
> 
> alright so out of no where u basically made a comment involving blood and incest towards me, no need of me saying anymore, ya fuck i got ptsd from gang violence


Na, that doesn't sound like something I would say.. you're going to have to go into detail.


----------



## 6ohMax (Mar 31, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> Never been in the army, I'm to dangerous of a human being. It wouldn't be fair for the opposition. At least that's what they told me at the recruiting office.



I just spit out my tanqueray


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Mar 31, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> This is you.View attachment 3646732


thats you? a lot different then i thought


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 31, 2016)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> thats you? a lot different then i thought


Wtf.... lol that's not me.. thats max.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Mar 31, 2016)

who's max?


----------



## undercoverfbi (Mar 31, 2016)

im so trashed right now, thinking of driving up to mountain tunnels for a near death experience with satan

or sit at home and practice fade to black on piano


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Mar 31, 2016)

yeah same lol

block out the bullshit

ignore the pain


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Mar 31, 2016)

peace


----------



## mikek420 (Mar 31, 2016)

6ohMax said:


> This you mr sunshine
> 
> View attachment 3646726


Hey ESE that's my pic fool what you doing posting a pic of me wey?


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Mar 31, 2016)

mikek420 said:


> Hey ESE that's my pic fool what you doing posting a pic of me wey?


wait that was you? whats goin on here? lol im drunk as shit


----------



## mikek420 (Mar 31, 2016)

Lmao that's baby joker from the movie next Friday


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Mar 31, 2016)

mikek420 said:


> Lmao that's baby joker from the movie next Friday


no the the white guy man


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Mar 31, 2016)

has to be somebody lol


----------



## 6ohMax (Mar 31, 2016)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> who's max?



Lulz ...nah..I've posted pic of me around here..lookin like zorro...the masked pussy impaler


----------



## undercoverfbi (Apr 1, 2016)

found new plug for drugs

Im looking forward to mushies hopefully this weekend

soon enough.... ill be on a non-stop high binge for the entire month of April, ill document, just you all watch and see...


----------



## undercoverfbi (Apr 1, 2016)

Back to square one

oh well, enjoy the dark side SWIM paid her bills

She gonna play the hell out of the piano right now. 

Then eat some cheese and a glass of milk before sleep.

My cat whiskers sure does enjoy Friday nights


----------



## undercoverfbi (Apr 2, 2016)

Wish homeboy was able to be free and awake right now, Id drive us to the paranormal mine tunnels of old'













hell. I want to dose my brainless soul dead center in the tunnel
-car and lights off, step out and walk around the interior

i want to experience the underground spirit world thats probably out there


----------



## 6ohMax (Apr 2, 2016)




----------



## 6ohMax (Apr 2, 2016)




----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Apr 2, 2016)

6ohMax said:


> View attachment 3647909


?


----------



## Noinch (Apr 2, 2016)

Codeine and weed is proving to be quite pleasant again, although I feel a little dirty. Definitely not something i can do even every few months

Worried about my seed order not turning up after 2 and a bit weeks since I randomly found $200 of bitcoin in one of my dn market accounts I decided to order 7 grams of hash and some 2ce, would be spewing if they start checking my mail because of some seeds and that's how i get busted after all this time. Very excited for this week if all of that stuff turns up

Considering dropping $50 on 100mg of 80% cocaine just to try it by itself, have only ever done coke when mixed with ketamine and mdma and want to see what a decent line of quality shit will do, but also don't want to spend $50 just on 100mg but don't want to spend $250-$300 on a gram at the same time. Decisions?????


----------



## mikek420 (Apr 2, 2016)

250-300 per g? Come to st Louis and I'll hook you up for $80


----------



## 6ohMax (Apr 2, 2016)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> ?



Means it was silent


----------



## AZgreenthumb (Apr 2, 2016)

Noinch said:


> Codeine and weed is proving to be quite pleasant again, although I feel a little dirty. Definitely not something i can do even every few months
> 
> Worried about my seed order not turning up after 2 and a bit weeks since I randomly found $200 of bitcoin in one of my dn market accounts I decided to order 7 grams of hash and some 2ce, would be spewing if they start checking my mail because of some seeds and that's how i get busted after all this time. Very excited for this week if all of that stuff turns up
> 
> Considering dropping $50 on 100mg of 80% cocaine just to try it by itself, have only ever done coke when mixed with ketamine and mdma and want to see what a decent line of quality shit will do, but also don't want to spend $50 just on 100mg but don't want to spend $250-$300 on a gram at the same time. Decisions?????


Read this article here about what to do if the post office find drugs in one of your packages they will try to fool you into signing for the package don't fall for it. http://darkwebnews.com/help-advice/legally-accept-drug-package-per-police-prosecutors/


----------



## AZgreenthumb (Apr 2, 2016)

Noinch said:


> Codeine and weed is proving to be quite pleasant again, although I feel a little dirty. Definitely not something i can do even every few months
> 
> Worried about my seed order not turning up after 2 and a bit weeks since I randomly found $200 of bitcoin in one of my dn market accounts I decided to order 7 grams of hash and some 2ce, would be spewing if they start checking my mail because of some seeds and that's how i get busted after all this time. Very excited for this week if all of that stuff turns up
> 
> Considering dropping $50 on 100mg of 80% cocaine just to try it by itself, have only ever done coke when mixed with ketamine and mdma and want to see what a decent line of quality shit will do, but also don't want to spend $50 just on 100mg but don't want to spend $250-$300 on a gram at the same time. Decisions?????


Also here is a story from a reddit user about how he handled a controlled delivery. 


I've been ordering acid and mj from SR for about 4 months now, though mainly mj. I started off with 7g to try it out, after that I ordered 14g two times, this was my 4th purchase of mj and i became overconfident and ordered a QP, since 4/20 is coming up and i got my friends to pitch in so we would not run out, and maybe even make a little profit on the side. I should mention all orders were done from the same vendor, he is one of the best vendors on the SR and I don't blame him for what happened, I just got too cocky and shouldn't have ordered such a large package.

Now, I live in a uni apartment, and get all my shit mailed to my uni address. This means I have to pick up all my packages from the apt. office, sign and show my student ID. When we get a package we get a little notification from the uni saying "you have a package, please come pick it up", etc. Risky and maybe stupid I know, but I did my research, keep our entire apartment clean of any and all evidence, ordered from the stealthiest vendors, and hoped for the best. All my purchases usually took 3-4 days to arrive, but this QP was taking longer and I started to get suspicious.

What do you know, on the 8th day I get a knock on our apartment door, a mailman in USPS uniform waving a pretty big box in my face asking me to sign. All sorts of alarms go off in my head and I'm about to panic, so I just sort of take it from him and hold it in my hands, looking at it. I paused for maybe 15 seconds (I honestly don't know, time stood still at that point) just staring at the box in my hands like an idiot, but then it suddenly hit me that yes, this is a controlled delivery and if you don't get your shit together your life will be ruined (i have an internship with a big government contractor, parents know nothing, etc.). So I feign suspicion and ask him "Who are you? Is this some sort of scam?" and he just looks at me and seems kind of lost and mumbles something about signing for the package. I gained a little confidence so I started pressuring him, "We get all of our packages delivered to the university mailroom. No one ever goes directly to the address, regular postman would know that. I don't know who [sender's name that vendor used] is. Who are you? What is in this package? You are acting very suspicious. I am going to call the police and show them this package", etc. And just like that I take the package inside and close the door on him lol (I do realize I should have just given it back to him and closed the door, but I wasn't about to let a QP go so easily, and foolishly thought maybe they'd let it go since I never actually signed anything) He knocked on the door once after that but I really didn't give a shit, as I'm pumped on adrenaline, can hear my heart beating in my ears, and am generally scared shitless. My roommate was looking out the window through the blinds (he smokes with me and when he heard me talking at the door assumed the worst) and later told me the guy just stood at our door for like 3 minutes looking helpless, then just left.

We inspected the package thoroughly and thought it MIGHT have been opened, but I honestly couldn't tell for sure, and we sure as hell weren't going to open it after what just happened. ~15 minutes later I get a knock on my door and what do you know, guy in a blue jacket and a university cop behind him. He tells me he is a federal postal inspection agent, yadda yadda, and starts trying to intimidate me, saying they know i had drugs shipped to me, and they will get a warrant to search the premises if I don't give them back the package, etc., real bully tone and clearly much more "in charge" than the USPS worker (or whoever that was). At that point we still hadn't opened the box or tampered with it in any way, so I just took it and said "please take it officer, I don't know who this sender is and this package does not belong to me", and told them to have a nice day.

It's been a week and so far no one has knocked the door down, so I'm assuming it's all over.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Apr 2, 2016)

6ohMax said:


> Means it was silent
> 
> 
> View attachment 3647973


oh lol srry my bad


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Apr 2, 2016)

AZgreenthumb said:


> Also here is a story from a reddit user about how he handled a controlled delivery.
> 
> 
> I've been ordering acid and mj from SR for about 4 months now, though mainly mj. I started off with 7g to try it out, after that I ordered 14g two times, this was my 4th purchase of mj and i became overconfident and ordered a QP, since 4/20 is coming up and i got my friends to pitch in so we would not run out, and maybe even make a little profit on the side. I should mention all orders were done from the same vendor, he is one of the best vendors on the SR and I don't blame him for what happened, I just got too cocky and shouldn't have ordered such a large package.
> ...


yeah a half ounce isn't enough maan we need to get a goddamn quarter pound through the mail that can't possibly go wrong if 14 g's got through lol, u should never do such risky things with the mail, dodging dicks everyday in prison is no joke


----------



## 6ohMax (Apr 2, 2016)

AZgreenthumb said:


> Also here is a story from a reddit user about how he handled a controlled delivery.
> 
> 
> I've been ordering acid and mj from SR for about 4 months now, though mainly mj. I started off with 7g to try it out, after that I ordered 14g two times, this was my 4th purchase of mj and i became overconfident and ordered a QP, since 4/20 is coming up and i got my friends to pitch in so we would not run out, and maybe even make a little profit on the side. I should mention all orders were done from the same vendor, he is one of the best vendors on the SR and I don't blame him for what happened, I just got too cocky and shouldn't have ordered such a large package.
> ...



Tweaker talk


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Apr 2, 2016)

more like a dedicated stoner lol


----------



## mikek420 (Apr 2, 2016)

Only a qp? Dude shoulda gone for broke and ordered 10 elbows... If half oz gets here 10 elbows should be no problem right?


----------



## undercoverfbi (Apr 2, 2016)

It hasnt even been 24 hours since first taking voyage to the motherland

Already i feel like ive done three days worth of activities and errands

And theres many more adventures still ahead


----------



## undercoverfbi (Apr 2, 2016)

wtf am I doing







I have a strong feeling my Cat Whisker's plug is gonna call one day, and ask a favor to help reclaim and collect owed debt from other cool cats playing the devils game


----------



## mikek420 (Apr 2, 2016)

undercoverfbi said:


> wtf am I doing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lmao


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Apr 2, 2016)

lmfao


----------



## 6ohMax (Apr 2, 2016)




----------



## undercoverfbi (Apr 3, 2016)

I took wake and bake to an industrial scale, thankfully we received a restocking-cargo shipment last night, have plenty of coal to power our factory today

Riding life like an ACS-64

Im 241 bro

8 and Sand today

Awaiting union station arrival. Can't unload business until my supervisor regroups for the Casey Jones lifestyle requires a helping hand... I mean, it took two brothers to design a plane.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Apr 3, 2016)

Noinch said:


> Codeine and weed is proving to be quite pleasant again, although I feel a little dirty. Definitely not something i can do even every few months
> 
> Worried about my seed order not turning up after 2 and a bit weeks since I randomly found $200 of bitcoin in one of my dn market accounts I decided to order 7 grams of hash and some 2ce, would be spewing if they start checking my mail because of some seeds and that's how i get busted after all this time. Very excited for this week if all of that stuff turns up
> 
> Considering dropping $50 on 100mg of 80% cocaine just to try it by itself, have only ever done coke when mixed with ketamine and mdma and want to see what a decent line of quality shit will do, but also don't want to spend $50 just on 100mg but don't want to spend $250-$300 on a gram at the same time. Decisions?????


Dude, you need to find a nice fat American woman to marry you. You can get a eight ball for $150 of diesel coke here that's 3.5 grams. Or even better yet just buy a nice boat and sail to Peru or Columbia and buy coke dirt cheap and bring it back to Australia shit I might even do it. How is the coast gaurd/Navy in Australia? Must not be too hard to sail up on that island/continent.


----------



## Noinch (Apr 3, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> Dude, you need to find a nice fat American woman to marry you. You can get a eight ball for $150 of diesel coke here that's 3.5 grams. Or even better yet just buy a nice boat and sail to Peru or Columbia and buy coke dirt cheap and bring it back to Australia shit I might even do it. How is the coast gaurd/Navy in Australia? Must not be too hard to sail up on that island/continent.


I'll have better luck growing a field of coca plants and making my own rather than trying to get shit past the border here. For a country with as much coast line as we do they do a good job of closing that shit down. Might be travelling to south america in the next year or two with some friends so i'm sure i'll party hard enough to last me for a while if i make it there


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Apr 3, 2016)

Noinch said:


> I'll have better luck growing a field of coca plants and making my own rather than trying to get shit past the border here. For a country with as much coast line as we do they do a good job of closing that shit down. Might be travelling to south america in the next year or two with some friends so i'm sure i'll party hard enough to last me for a while if i make it there


Yeah, they do a great job with customs but I bet my left nut you can get a boat on that coast line. Also you can drop the coke in the ocean if they come close to catching you many ways to sneak coke into a country it's Australia not Alcatraz. Lol

Plus cocaine is already in Australia so it's doable why you think our Hells Angles, Outlaws and Bandito's are in Australia? It gets done don't be so naive.


----------



## Noinch (Apr 3, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> Yeah, they do a great job with customs but I bet my left nut you can get a boat on that coast line. Also you can drop the coke in the ocean if they come close to catching you many ways to sneak coke into a country it's Australia not Alcatraz. Lol
> 
> Plus cocaine is already in Australia so it's doable why you think our Hells Angles, Outlaws and Bandito's are in Australia? It gets done don't be so naive.


Man even the bikies barely push cocaine here all they seem to be interested in is meth and ecstasy. Yes you can get some boats in but most people opt for other options as our coast guards are usually all over that shit, we have a problem with asylum seekers and boats so they're watching the waters 24/7


----------



## 6ohMax (Apr 3, 2016)

Penis pumpers


----------



## undercoverfbi (Apr 3, 2016)

my drug song. I only listen to this song when im going to be, am doing, or already did druqks.

whats your drug song?


----------



## mikek420 (Apr 3, 2016)

Got this in the mail today, I'm gonna be up for a while anyone want a rail or two?


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 3, 2016)

mikek420 said:


> View attachment 3648978
> Got this in the mail today, I'm gonna be up for a while anyone want a rail or two?


Reported.. big time.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Apr 3, 2016)

mikek420 said:


> View attachment 3648978
> Got this in the mail today, I'm gonna be up for a while anyone want a rail or two?


sweet mother of fuck how did that big ass boulder get through what is it like an ounce? lol, u got the devil clawing at you bro


mr sunshine said:


> Reported.. big time.


fuck off lol he never even broke the rules


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 3, 2016)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> sweet mother of fuck how did big ass boulder get through what is it like an ounce? lol, u got the devil clawing at you bro
> 
> fuck off lol he never even broke the rules


You Don't know the rules.. don't even front Lil hammy.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Apr 3, 2016)

Noinch said:


> Man even the bikies barely push cocaine here all they seem to be interested in is meth and ecstasy. Yes you can get some boats in but most people opt for other options as our coast guards are usually all over that shit, we have a problem with asylum seekers and boats so they're watching the waters 24/7


how much is a gram of blow over there?



mr sunshine said:


> You Don't know the rules.. don't even front Lil hammy.


lol


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Apr 3, 2016)

i swear excessive cocaine cured my minor ocd and helped my anxiety/depression, weird man (not habitual use by any means)


----------



## mikek420 (Apr 3, 2016)

Lol you guys... That was a boulder of sodium chloride! Ahaaha I had my fun


----------



## undercoverfbi (Apr 3, 2016)

my Cat Whiskers saw herself in the mirror using this, and gave herself a long lecture about smoking cat nip.







lmfao a pet store gifted Whiskers this as a generous act of kindness. Woulda never thought it would end up serving a more serious, important function at this point in the 9 lives left. Probably 7 at this point due to age and use. She should have cleaned it out a month back when it evolved

Turns out Whiskers isnt the only cool cat with overclocked glass











epson salts or whatever those things are. Sadness, Whiskers cousin Tina packed up and left for train station so that we can ultimately return to the mon thru fri rat race bullshit

till we meet again, Milk


----------



## mikek420 (Apr 3, 2016)

Just took some 2cp about to get trippy after a 3 week break I can already feel it


----------



## Noinch (Apr 4, 2016)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> how much is a gram of blow over there?
> 
> 
> lol


Over on my side usually $400+ over east is about $300, I've seen people selling 'silk road coke' for $650 and people still buy that shit. If you have any kind of decent drug here just name your price and people will pay. Even on darknet markets and such its $200-$300 for domestic shit


----------



## undercoverfbi (Apr 4, 2016)

Crackpipe resin and sugar wax is exactly what I needed to not have such a shitty come down- for morning sunlight hasnt even arrived and im already feeling like I did a whole Mondays worth of bullshit and just wanna chill the fuck out at home, sleep, eat.

I wish I could be geeking-tweaking-spun N' Run and meet the two new coworkers today, fuck them they dont deserve shoes or toilet paper

Hmm. oh I think Im gonna be feeling it again, I didnt realize how much resin I had available



duuude..talk about an addictive state of mind.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Apr 4, 2016)

Noinch said:


> Over on my side usually $400+ over east is about $300, I've seen people selling 'silk road coke' for $650 and people still buy that shit. If you have any kind of decent drug here just name your price and people will pay. Even on darknet markets and such its $200-$300 for domestic shit


wow thats expensive as shit! 75$ usa here for a gram, 100$ cad


----------



## undercoverfbi (Apr 4, 2016)

You know you're a tweaker when u walk 5 blocks past the dude

k

starting to feel the need to beat a mutha fucka- with a mutha fucka



guns, drugs and food seems to be Whiskers priority


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Apr 5, 2016)

i was always curious about herion, sounds like some hella good shit as long as u keep a good job lol


----------



## 6ohMax (Apr 5, 2016)

Fuck heron

Best friend died of that shit back in 05 .....I found out while on my deployment in Afghanistan


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Apr 5, 2016)

most overdoses are from the crap cut with it apparently, either that or being stupid, and theres usually a severe reason why ppl go for herion in the first place


----------



## Cannacat (Apr 5, 2016)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> most overdoses are from the crap cut with it apparently, either that or being stupid, theres usually a severe reason why ppl go for herion in the first place


Oh is that what it is, apparently? Shit I wish more people knew that, you should share that information with people man cos they're obviously not figuring out the same clever, well informed conclusion that you have and that shit could save lives.


----------



## 6ohMax (Apr 5, 2016)

Yes ! Hit the nail on the head.....it is what it's cut with


I've had shit catch on fire in the middle of inhaling and tasted like pure gas in my mouth 


I mean we was really fucked up and um......yeah...FIRE FIRE FIRE


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Apr 5, 2016)

lol so both of u guys are being sarcastic?


----------



## undercoverfbi (Apr 5, 2016)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> lol so both of u guys are being sarcastic?


Low temp is key.....

Whiskers fucked up and feels bad still. 

She wishes she coulda been the one to burn like a Jew in Hitlers pizza oven.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Apr 5, 2016)

u don't need to talk in third person here bro


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## 6ohMax (Apr 5, 2016)

Hit em like this n like that , let em know I'm lookin for a big fat dope sack


----------



## 6ohMax (Apr 5, 2016)

undercoverfbi said:


> Low temp is key.....
> 
> Whiskers fucked up and feels bad still.
> 
> She wishes she coulda been the one to burn like a Jew in Hitlers pizza oven.



Definitely a fucking spinner


----------



## 6ohMax (Apr 5, 2016)

I chief through 3 lbs a day

And blast an 8 ball daily


----------



## 6ohMax (Apr 5, 2016)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> lol so both of u guys are being sarcastic?



Aboot what, kind sir?


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Apr 5, 2016)

6ohMax said:


> Aboot what, kind sir?


the two posts before that


----------



## HelpHub (Apr 6, 2016)

Fuckin' thread is finally getting funny...


----------



## undercoverfbi (Apr 8, 2016)

I cant wait till tonight






this vid explains how me drugs are made


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Apr 8, 2016)

HelpHub said:


> Fuckin' thread is finally getting funny...


find something amusing?


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 8, 2016)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> find something amusing?


There's a cock hanging out of your ass. I think it's black.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Apr 8, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> There's a cock hanging out of your ass. I think it's black.


cool story bro, swear to god your obsessed with gay sex, is that why u liked pinworm so much hes a fagget and u wanted him as a partner?


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 8, 2016)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> cool story bro, swear to god your obsessed with gay sex, is that why u liked pinworm so much hes a fagget and u wanted him as a partner?


Don't sware to god, that's a sin...... BABYSINWATER.


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 8, 2016)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> cool story bro, swear to god your obsessed with gay sex, is that why u liked pinworm so much hes a fagget and u wanted him as a partner?


I always thought it was faggot... I don't use it often hardly ever so I'll take your word on it


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Apr 8, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> I always thought it was faggot... I don't use it often hardly ever so I'll take your word on it


lol


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Apr 8, 2016)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> most overdoses are from the crap cut with it apparently, either that or being stupid, and theres usually a severe reason why ppl go for herion in the first place


Not really more like fentynal or just not cut enough pure heroin would be fine if they knew how much they where taking fentynal is some strong shit just a little bit sticks together when you add the 99% cut someone can die off that one bag. 

And people go to heroin because they like painkillers or even opium just heroin is readily available on the street not to mention it's a great drug and goes great with weed until you get addicted that is. I couldn't go far from the bathroom for a week and only thing I could hold down was a few animal crackers and it takes some serious willpower cause I wanted to make a phone call and get some shit but I was like "stop being a little bitch!"

I'd say try it but you're going to like it more than likely everyone likes it


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Apr 9, 2016)

you shouldn't be recommending herion to people lol, living life chasing that shit every hour of every day is no way to live, but then again i have no idea how good that stuff feels lol


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Apr 9, 2016)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> you shouldn't be recommending herion to people lol, living life chasing that shit every hour of every day is no way to live, but then again i have no idea how good that stuff feels lol


Yeah, it's better if you can afford it. Lol, I swear them people who are always dope sick are the only ones who actually look like junkies cause I always ate and all and barely got dope sick. 

But yeah it feels good, obviously it's heroin. Lol, But you don't want to get hooked I always said I wouldn't get hooked took a few days off here and there and after awhile she'll grab ahold of you.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Apr 9, 2016)

like walking a tight rope with that dope, one tiny wrong movement and your fucked, i think coke is good enough for me haha


----------



## 6ohMax (Apr 9, 2016)




----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Apr 9, 2016)

fucking love drugs lol, grew up with them since i was 12, as long as i remember i was getting high i dunno whats life is like without it, probably way shittier lol


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Apr 9, 2016)




----------



## 6ohMax (Apr 9, 2016)

this brings back some 90s old skool memory shit


----------



## mikek420 (Apr 9, 2016)

If heroin is like demoral (I bet it would be stronger duh...) Then... I was in the hospital recovering from surgery (two different occasions) and they had me on a demoral drip. I could push a button every 15-30 minutes and get a preset amount. Every time I hit that button, there would be a momentary feeling of the cool liquid hitting my veins but it would disappear as fast as I felt it.
Because my entire body was going completely medicinally numb. I had a bone taken out of my foot. Didn't hurt at all. I had my gallbladder taken out and a couple of cuts on my stomach where they shoved tubes in me and removed it. Demoral drip and... Felt absolutely nothing. No pain or anything


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Apr 11, 2016)

this song is dope!


----------



## undercoverfbi (Apr 11, 2016)

God dayum

Those days where you end up still feeling good hours into the work day.

I just, im looking forward to some sleep cuz i partied myself to the point of boredom. 

Miss ya dude, shit happens with people but i can always dig and appreciate the times we spun ourselves out.


----------



## 6ohMax (Apr 11, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> Yeah, it's better if you can afford it. Lol, I swear them people who are always dope sick are the only ones who actually look like junkies cause I always ate and all and barely got dope sick.
> 
> But yeah it feels good, obviously it's heroin. Lol, But you don't want to get hooked I always said I wouldn't get hooked took a few days off here and there and after awhile she'll grab ahold of you.


Just like that rotten whore Tina.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Apr 11, 2016)

meth deteriorates the brain and cause psychosis after long term use

cocaine fucks up the pleasure sensors in your brain after long term use, which sucks cause i love the absolutely shit


----------



## 6ohMax (Apr 11, 2016)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> meth deteriorates he brain and cause psychosis after long term use
> 
> cocaine fucks up the pleasure sensors in your brain after long term use, which sucks cause i love the absolutely shit



Meff does the same but more intense. You go in dry , meaning sober..2 good rips of some nicer quality. ..ur gonna wanna walk sideways to keep ya from flying away...dopamine going insane....now on the other hand, there is some straight bunko bullshit out there.

After 4 days is when you start talking to the leprechaun.


----------



## 6ohMax (Apr 12, 2016)

Hey.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Apr 12, 2016)

whats up


----------



## 6ohMax (Apr 12, 2016)

Nuttin


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Apr 12, 2016)

same here


----------



## undercoverfbi (Apr 12, 2016)

wopwend09рц30крй0вйзцтвжйщгмуа79й83паизуц98сщш ттщштЩГИШМЩАЦГШВ

think im dumb? Challenge me to chess


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Apr 12, 2016)

i have no idea what your talking about


----------



## 6ohMax (Apr 12, 2016)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> i have no idea what your talking about



I do


----------



## undercoverfbi (Apr 12, 2016)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> i have no idea what your talking about


Duuuuuude.....fuck

no lie, a dude I knew very well and spent a list full of years with, tried burning my house down and killing me with my own samurai swords because he couldnt handle the REAL cat nip that exists...you guys gotta try sometime in life.

its 9:11 PM and like, 911 was terrible n shit yo.





never had so much fucking fun jibber jabbering before. 

I totally fucking forgot shit I wanted to say and that




fucking fuck, FUCK guys, fuck. The world is shit. I fucking dislike adult world, but its iite.

We aint gonna be smart humans enough to figure WHAT THE FUCK happens after death or if Karma exists n shit, things like that

People in our world videotape them torturing all sorts of living shit

Some people work you like as if their perception of you is "cheap labor nigger for our dirtiest cotton picking"

So for like, a little bit lol, FUCK, get along everyone. Lets all share the peace pipe.

ISIS would fucking melt and boil no pun intended into a state of mind thats so fucking clear and curious, theyd probably open their fucking eyes and stop being evil fags, mmkay

North Korea would open its borders and sell sell sell like hot cakes mother fucker, I know those crazy mofos would love to offer tourists "supreme leader yaba"

Maybe if we all did KKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK, America would nation wide, raise minimum wage to 15 like NY and Cali are doing here soon enough.


----------



## 6ohMax (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## undercoverfbi (Apr 12, 2016)

break it out for a good occasion- stick to boring cheap normal wine till then.

probably gonna have kitty over there, sober up from here on till the space mission comes.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Apr 13, 2016)

wtf is a starred convo anyways what does that even mean?


----------



## undercoverfbi (Apr 13, 2016)

soon enough gents, spring party fever is about to be on everyones minds, shroomhippies to ganjatweakers alike

last night was a great sample taste of life to come, but gotta work for the benjamins and freetime first tho

returning to the rat race sucks but keeps me outta trouble


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Apr 13, 2016)

spring break isn't even a thing here


----------



## 6ohMax (Apr 13, 2016)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> spring break isn't even a thing here



I remember watching MTV spring break back in the 90s when MTV ruled


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Apr 13, 2016)

and rap was good haha


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Apr 13, 2016)

ugh how come my body can't handle coffee gives me a bad stomach and the shits every time


----------



## 6ohMax (Apr 13, 2016)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> and rap was good haha



And metal, grunge, and other hard rock was at its peak

Nobody can touch the first 2 albums of korn, first album of limp bizkit, 90s fear factory, all them 90s bands

House of pain, quite honestly is in my top 5 rap groups. ..

Cypress Hill
Wu Tang
NWA

these are the best


----------



## 6ohMax (Apr 13, 2016)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> wtf is a starred convo anyways what does that even mean?



What are you talking about now.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Apr 13, 2016)

The HMS Jibberjabber. I remember that ship. She sank the ocean and made fish fly. Nonsense. Words. ;0


----------



## 6ohMax (Apr 13, 2016)




----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Apr 13, 2016)

6ohMax said:


> And metal, grunge, and other hard rock was at its peak
> 
> Nobody can touch the first 2 albums of korn, first album of limp bizkit, 90s fear factory, all them 90s bands
> 
> ...


nirvana is the best band ever


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Apr 13, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> The HMS Jibberjabber. I remember that ship. She sank the ocean and made fish fly. Nonsense. Words. ;0


wtf are u saying? swear to god ppl talk in riddles on this forum


----------



## 6ohMax (Apr 13, 2016)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> wtf are u saying? swear to god ppl talk in riddles on this forum



Lulz wait till later


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Apr 13, 2016)

da fuq?


----------



## smokentoken (Apr 13, 2016)

is this where all the cool kids hang?


----------



## undercoverfbi (Apr 13, 2016)

Indeed this is where the more hardcore stoners come and share experiences about how pleasant it was destroying brain cells.

I cant fucking wait, its about to go down hard, imma make combo of my avaliable drugs


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Apr 13, 2016)

this is the thread where people get high as a fucking kite instead of just baked, although we all get baked as fuck too lol, mostly psychedelic users


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Apr 13, 2016)

We strive to achieve the same results that the monkeys did in the 60s: brain damage.

So far, results are inconclusive.


----------



## Skuxx (Apr 13, 2016)

I come to hs* and first thing I see is finshaggy. Bad timing?


----------



## undercoverfbi (Apr 13, 2016)

Man

Not to be a dick but

I suspect some posters of recent in this thread have no fucking clue what the underground lifestyle truly is, and how dark but truthful it gets.....

And therefore these virgin minded people think us tweakers speak a foreign language

Im all sorts of uniquely exhausted dopamine fucked up. One sec, see my X


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Apr 13, 2016)

undercoverfbi said:


> Man
> 
> Not to be a dick but
> 
> ...


Are you serious, dude? I used to do a fuckton of amphetamine and opiates all the time for three years, staying awake 3-5 days at a time and sleeping one day in between for those three years. I was just really high and drunk.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Apr 13, 2016)

By amphetamine, I mean the chiral parent chemical, pharms, glass, MDMA, etc.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Apr 13, 2016)

yeah who in particular are u talking about?


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Apr 13, 2016)

I am actually preparing for a trip for an ayahuasca healing session. Would anyone have insight on ayahuasca?


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Apr 13, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> I am actually preparing for a trip for an ayahuasca healing session. Would anyone have insight on ayahuasca?


ask mikek420 man he knows about that stuff


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Apr 13, 2016)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> ask mikek420 man he knows about that stuff


Alright, thanks.


----------



## 6ohMax (Apr 13, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Are you serious, dude? I used to do a fuckton of amphetamine and opiates all the time for three years, staying awake 3-5 days at a time and sleeping one day in between for those three years. I was just really high and drunk.



They should have gave us meff in afghanland


----------



## undercoverfbi (Apr 13, 2016)

Daaaaayum not getting defensive or triggered but, yall indeed do shit i believe it

Man...

If u ask me, its one thing to get addicted to the hardest tier of shit which IMO is essentially Ice, Heroinismx, PeeSeeBee, krokodile, and crack cocaine. But life is a totally thing when reality, civil law, and health mix in one because to everyone it all seems to be oceans apart when in reality, you can only dodge bullets for so long.

Everything else is suburban party stuff, cool shit yes-but kiddy shit compared to proper glass

So yeah. While u were addicted, i was addicted and almost killed with entire family too, and the an OG gentleman himself lost best friend to the hard shit so. Once u witness first hand death laughing in ur fucking face, there is a perment evil urge to once again support and admire dark wizardry, even with hard dedication to white magic and living a buddah life






Combos make for nice surprises to your body's attempt in identifying the dopamine








Oil rig? More like Agent Orange factory, includes disclaimer and saftey helmet


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Apr 13, 2016)

6ohMax said:


> They should have gave us meff in afghanland


The Army's who gave me Adderall by prescription. 40mg XR x 3 per day. Eventually switched me to multiple IR doses a day.


----------



## undercoverfbi (Apr 13, 2016)

I need to find out just how slightly further into 4D my soul can handle, i came close to evolving but remained in a familiar world with physics i understand and wouldnt question all the shadow people

Literally. I hypothesis that three more rips last night would have officially drugged me out to a point of too high, call poison control and forget why u called, hell, call up dominos and make a dead serious argument on how you deserve free pizza


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Apr 13, 2016)

so much philosophical pain in my head, something snapped in my brain years ago, i aint like normal people i have anxiety fits about basically everything and severe depression, booze and cocaine makes me feel like a normal person, must be nice having a peace of mind with the clarity of sobriety 

absolutely everything has side effects, especially any sort of chronic suffering, it all takes a serious toll over time


----------



## undercoverfbi (Apr 13, 2016)

For the rest of April, i intend to be fucked up 24/7 even if im just there with a blunt in left hand and liquor in the other

OH YEA

LMFAO

btw

Broke an old pipe with memories earlier today

and then came home with good will and intentions on a carpet scan and surf job, but accidentally bumped over my newest pipe I havent even had a week yet,

fucking, lost interest in carpet surfing where applicable due to real glass shards crowding and masking up the prized reward im looking for


----------



## 6ohMax (Apr 14, 2016)

Weed.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Apr 14, 2016)

6ohMax said:


> Weed.


About a pound of it.


----------



## 6ohMax (Apr 14, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> About a pound of it.



Nah, aboot 6 points


----------



## undercoverfbi (Apr 14, 2016)

When i get to work im gonna flip the fuck out on my bosses for being one of the greediest and grimiest scrooges ever.

Paid less than my ex who just got hired by walmart to stock shelves. 
Meanwhile im experienced in all trade aspects of my company's labor work, drive all sorts of company vehicles, risk my life at times, have access to work on fort carson and other high profile contract sites
......
Why does a cereal box stacker make more than me, i dont get benefits like she does

Im not coming down or withdrawing... but boy am i one pissed off bunny. 

I asked to have today off cuz fever/vertigo, boss more or less told me fuck off


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Apr 14, 2016)

undercoverfbi said:


> When i get to work im gonna flip the fuck out on my bosses for being one of the greediest and grimiest scrooges ever.
> 
> Paid less than my ex who just got hired by walmart to stock shelves.
> Meanwhile im experienced in all trade aspects of my company's labor work, drive all sorts of company vehicles, risk my life at times, have access to work on fort carson and other high profile contract sites
> ...


How is Carson? I loved Drum.


----------



## 6ohMax (Apr 14, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> How is Carson? I loved Drum.



Fort carson would be the best Army post in the states

Fort polk last


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Apr 14, 2016)

6ohMax said:


> Fort carson would be the best Army post in the states
> 
> Fort polk last


I was heading to Hood next. I hear Killeen's pretty fucked.


----------



## undercoverfbi (Apr 14, 2016)

I was born on fort carson

Both parents military cooks, me pappa tho went on to do more and retire E8 cuz they offered E9 but he didnt wanna spend more time than the 20 he already did

Anyways i remember as a kid going on post, shit was cool, always an interesting trip cuz its like, my dad would tell me its time for the monthly commissary trip, wed get shit tons of food, go get new stuff from PX and of course, visit the fast food joints around base to grab a bite on the way home. 

Roads are kinda goofy with the many one streets but i cant even recall a pothole on the roads, unlike the surrounding metropolis 

One time, stupid fucking gate guard, he gave my drivers license to a woman one car ahead of us.

His buddy whos probably 19, came over and straightened his ass out and took charge to correct everything cuz in the guard was fucking up all day, making his lane all backed up n what not


----------



## 6ohMax (Apr 14, 2016)

undercoverfbi said:


> When i get to work im gonna flip the fuck out on my bosses for being one of the greediest and grimiest scrooges ever.
> 
> Paid less than my ex who just got hired by walmart to stock shelves.
> Meanwhile im experienced in all trade aspects of my company's labor work, drive all sorts of company vehicles, risk my life at times, have access to work on fort carson and other high profile contract sites
> ...



Ya know what dough, P,D,And C ...they don't give a fuck. ...they'll just tell you to find something else 


Lol, at this craigslist post

https://cosprings.craigslist.org/lbg/5536417016.html



Anything less than 30/hr for labor is the bare minimum to start!, before bennifits, before I have to adjust my schedule for your business, before I have to give you more of my precious time, before a handsome retirement plan etc etc , just to care about a business you don't give a rip about. .... pPeeeeriod ! Grow up employeers. Nobody wants to come work for peanuts while you take in the cash. Nobody wants to waste time doing a job that always asks for more... while paying less. just to take more time.. to pay less for skills obtained.?. to give less.. Lol Nobody wants to listen to you All complain how hard it is to make a living doing a job you chose to open, all the while you can't keep hard working, reliable, honest people, to take your business as serious, as your leadership towards your own business.. If you can't be fair we won't be. 
Oh 9.00hr doesn't even make me want to come in and text my grandma all day . Lol you opened it for money. Remember. Without a serious wage we won't take you serious. Lol silly and crooked.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Apr 14, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> I am actually preparing for a trip for an ayahuasca healing session. Would anyone have insight on ayahuasca?


Nope, but I am preparing to purchase the ingredients probably wait until fall though something about that fall foliage and shrooms.


----------



## 6ohMax (Apr 14, 2016)

Sheeerdz


----------



## undercoverfbi (Apr 14, 2016)

I wanna confront Pukeboy and get the 160 he owes me, ill beat his ass with a broomstick and there after go to the flea market and get SOME FUCKING SHARDS

FUUUCK 


FUUUUUUUCK

I wanna kill some people

I need my shit


----------



## Noinch (Apr 14, 2016)

undercoverfbi said:


> I wanna confront Pukeboy and get the 160 he owes me, ill beat his ass with a broomstick and there after go to the flea market and get SOME FUCKING SHARDS
> 
> FUUUCK
> 
> ...


hectic


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Apr 14, 2016)

Noinch said:


> hectic


thats what happens in the hood, especially with stimulants in the mix


----------



## 6ohMax (Apr 14, 2016)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> thats what happens in the hood, especially with stimulants in the mix


Would you please repeat.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Apr 14, 2016)

6ohMax said:


> Would you please repeat.
> 
> View attachment 3657117


lol undercoverfbi right now in jail after he hurt that guy


----------



## undercoverfbi (Apr 14, 2016)

I might as well overdose and fucking die, spend my entire check on dope and if its almost that time, inject until I die


----------



## electricslide (Apr 14, 2016)

If that's the case get you a gram of some good h and start shootin. I'm convinced it would have to be the greatest way to die. I'm sure itd feel amazing as your fading out


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Apr 14, 2016)

hes on that crank, and yeah sounds like he could use some sedation the way hes talking lol, cheer up bud


----------



## electricslide (Apr 14, 2016)

Lol oh I know but why not add some h to the mix right?


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Apr 14, 2016)

don't see why not if your already doing crank which is like the worst lol


----------



## 6ohMax (Apr 14, 2016)




----------



## 6ohMax (Apr 14, 2016)




----------



## 6ohMax (Apr 14, 2016)




----------



## undercoverfbi (Apr 14, 2016)

6ohMax said:


> View attachment 3657207


omfg this shit is golden comedy, satire on reality


----------



## 6ohMax (Apr 14, 2016)

This movie is a nice work


----------



## undercoverfbi (Apr 14, 2016)

dope will alter your tolerance to other shit, im very high on some 

OG Daddy Mike Shatter, and some Weird ass weed but VERY DANK called 4Snow1 which I think, they didnt advertise on Weedmaps cuz it literally, IS FOR NO ONE...use your brains....

peppermint 90 schnapps

im sorry but life is. 

my life is over but Im always responsible. Ill just get serious about my hobbies than can be a career such as, a LEGIT indie game I designed thats about 90% complete, think Im lying? ill send ya a link and some shit to prove it

"Theres a demon inside me, CAN I KILL IT? HELL NAH, KAAAN I KILLL IT, HEEEEEL NAAAHHHH"





*I feel like killing people. Mugging, robbin, we fucked up beyond help.*

*enjoy some pics from SWIM dayz that will never end, only death will stop me from here on. I tried to make a career and future of myself. but some people end up getting into the dope game and prison or death stops it.*


MY CAT WHISKERS fucking kill and RAPE ANY man or woman cop that comes to my safe houses trying to start shit.































DISCLAIMER: table salt, thats what u see, nothing illegal here


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Apr 14, 2016)

undercoverfbi said:


> dope will alter your tolerance to other shit, im very high on some
> 
> OG Daddy Mike Shatter, and some Weird ass weed but VERY DANK called 4Snow1 which I think, they didnt advertise on Weedmaps cuz it literally, IS FOR NO ONE...use your brains....
> 
> ...


how many grams is that? and how old are you btw? jw


----------



## undercoverfbi (Apr 14, 2016)

ass soon as I stop seeing double vision and sober up a ill, Ill reply preoperly

i think Im done after this weekend for a good whule with hardcore life

im smartr than this and also had plenty enough experience to understand and move on....meow

fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuCK

or maybe not, its really an unclear future ahead


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Apr 14, 2016)

good crank make you see double vision? lol


----------



## 6ohMax (Apr 14, 2016)

This dude been chasing the dragon everyday for the past 2 weeks....I told him to chill da fuck out.... but hey, I'm just pushing 40 and have been around the block more than once....and in some eyes here on this board I'm a low life scum bag that uses my issues from the army as a crutch.

I've been through some shit , seen some shit and have done just about well known drug...and if I haven't I'll fucking die trying it....I'll go toe to toe with anyone. .no bluff. ..ask @undercoverfbi. ..if him and I are still on the same page he'll tell you straight up. ..I don't fuck around ...ya win some ya lose some...but ya still live to fight another day.

Now, kiss my white ass













But for real, I love you all...



and for the backstabbers and two face mofos


----------



## electricslide (Apr 14, 2016)

I'm trippin balls right now


----------



## electricslide (Apr 14, 2016)

Ahhhh its so beautiful


----------



## Noinch (Apr 14, 2016)

Seeing black sabbath tonight with my father for the second time, I think a little psychedelics are in order. After seeing acdc on acid I've been digging psychedelics during live music. Although being on a crammed train there and back isn't as fun while tripping, nor being around all the drunk bogans


----------



## undercoverfbi (Apr 15, 2016)

You guys are the shit.

Im clean for good.

Fuck drinking hard too

I rediscovered my love for mmj and mmj

Its not fun being sober but still feel mentally spun.

Glad that my brain is finally rewiring itself

Major difference in reality


----------



## Noinch (Apr 15, 2016)

Black sabbath was fuckin' awesome, even better than last time. Decided to go with a casual 1/4 tab and some hash before I went and ended up having a few drinks at the pub with my dad before the show. Crazy good vibes there


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Apr 15, 2016)

its not a man's habits that makes them a scummy person, its their actions surrounding drugs, people tend to forget that, like a person has a hard drug addiction and they give up on them as a person, aint right


----------



## undercoverfbi (Apr 15, 2016)

I admire that post bongwater.

I am a 21 male that essentially just did literally 100 days of Mehff

About an ounce worth within that time

Not because of me specifically but, i was a fascinated puppy that introduced my friends to the devils bubble hash, 

And thus ruined my best friend of 6 years life for a good decade or two , altered peoples perception on life, lost many and gained many new friends

Its like going to war with yourself


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Apr 15, 2016)

i know ppl who think the second meth goes in your blood stream they become extremely paranoid and crazy, people are so fucking stupid


----------



## ColoHead (Apr 15, 2016)

undercoverfbi said:


> You guys are the shit.
> 
> Im clean for good.
> 
> ...


Hopin' the best for you man.

The darkest times of my life involved glass and cheeba balloons. Turned me into a decrepit young adult with an eroded sense of morality. I escaped early, but it took years to rebuild my life.

There's no better time to start that process than today.

Fight that war man - there's good stuff on the other side of the battle.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Apr 15, 2016)

lmao wow hes some serious shit


----------



## 6ohMax (Apr 15, 2016)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> i know ppl who think the second meth goes in your blood stream they become extremely paranoid and crazy, people are so fucking stupid



Nope...ya feel wonderful. ..


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Apr 15, 2016)

6ohMax said:


> Nope...ya feel wonderful. ..


yea i know lol, people get like that after staying up like 4 or 5 nights


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Apr 15, 2016)

ahh captain morgan my only true friend, drinking by myself once again instead of out having a social life like everybody else cause yeah my life is pathetic, but not because its my fault i happen to grow up with selfish horrible people without a conscience, but im a intelligent good person thats the main thing right? ugh my life is cursed


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Apr 15, 2016)

my buddy dropping down to smoke some dank with me i guess life aint all that bad not anybody is selfish


----------



## 6ohMax (Apr 15, 2016)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> ahh captain morgan my only true friend, drinking by myself once again instead of out having a social life like everybody else cause yeah my life is pathetic, but not because its my fault i happen to grow up with selfish horrible people without a conscience, but im a intelligent good person thats the main thing right? ugh my life is cursed



Fuck society


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Apr 15, 2016)

6ohMax said:


> Fuck society


yeah society runs on bullshit like cars do on gas


----------



## 6ohMax (Apr 15, 2016)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> yeah society runs on bullshit like cars do on gas



If you've taken notice, I have a fuck life attitude.


----------



## 6ohMax (Apr 15, 2016)

So, I'm watching the food network. .Diners, drive in aND Dives....Guys a doucher.

I'd punch him in his throat and take his camaro



I wanna open up an mmj friendly food joint


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Apr 15, 2016)

watching cops and i realize most these people are just high as fuck sketched out and don't wanna get slammed on the ground, not meaning any harm but they pepper spray them and taz them anyways, usa is retarded for stuff like that i swear cops in this province are 10 times more mellow and been after let us off with driving baked, i suppose in the states guns as easy to get as smokes lol


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 16, 2016)

_“Last Friday, April 16, 1943, I was forced to interrupt my work in the laboratory in the middle of the afternoon and proceed home, being affected by a remarkable restlessness, combined with a slight dizziness. At home I lay down and sank into a not unpleasant, intoxicated-like condition characterized by an extremely stimulated imagination. In a dreamlike state, with eyes closed (I found the daylight to be unpleasantly glaring), I perceived an uninterrupted stream of fantastic pictures, extraordinary shapes with intense, kaleidoscopic play of colors. After some two hours this condition faded away.”__ -- Hofmann-Basel, Switzerland_

_link to complete book as .pdf_
_http://www.maps.org/images/pdf/books/lsdmyproblemchild.pdf_


----------



## undercoverfbi (Apr 16, 2016)

I cant wait to get my pistol today or soon enough

anyways

fucking, its most certainly better in the end that I didnt get hard drug last night cuz life has more shit to offer

plug may be scared to run by me, ever since I told him Im getting some heat to pack due to potential break in that happened yesterday at my house while I was at work

Im just hhigh as FUCK on shatter, weed, and two morning warm up schnapps shhots. G2g till evening..

yeah fuck dat hard shit I need to be off anyway


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Apr 16, 2016)

is it just me or when you wake up no matter what time it is knowing u have no drugs rubs u wrong way


----------



## undercoverfbi (Apr 16, 2016)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> is it just me or when you wake up no matter what time it is knowing u have no drugs rubs u wrong way


I agree. 

When im dry on like, a Wednesday, and dont get paid till Friday, i wake up feeling blank inside knowing soon enough ill be smoking


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Apr 16, 2016)




----------



## undercoverfbi (Apr 16, 2016)

Life is good sober, 

Nirvana very good, I like thar

Seriously. Glad I never will and havent touched bad shit in some time.


why cant I edit message? You guys going Nazi on us?


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Apr 16, 2016)

yeah i love life ether which way


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Apr 17, 2016)

undercoverfbi said:


> why cant I edit message? You guys going Nazi on us?


haha nah you can only edit messages right after u post them


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Apr 17, 2016)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> is it just me or when you wake up no matter what time it is knowing u have no drugs rubs u wrong way


It helps if you always have weed that's the biggest reason I grow.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Apr 17, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> It helps if you always have weed that's the biggest reason I grow.


yeah i meant not having any drugs what so ever including weed, if i grew i'd like to get a big jar of dank left open to huff the second i wake up


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Apr 17, 2016)

i wonder what shrooms and laughing gas for be like lmao


----------



## 6ohMax (Apr 17, 2016)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> i wonder what shrooms and laughing gas for be like lmao



Probably not good.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Apr 17, 2016)

6ohMax said:


> Probably not good.


amazing apparently lol


----------



## Noinch (Apr 17, 2016)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> i wonder what shrooms and laughing gas for be like lmao





6ohMax said:


> Probably not good.


Nitros and any psychedelic are amazing, be warned though, very intense haha


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Apr 17, 2016)

got some fine ass greens here, rock solid kush that reeks like hell


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Apr 17, 2016)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> yeah i meant not having any drugs what so ever including weed, if i grew i'd like to get a big jar of dank left open to huff the second i wake up


What's the hold up? You never run out and smoke all you want I actually smoke more hash than anything else just cause I was coughing up resin with blunts and joints. 

But if I wanted to I could huff a jar in the morning I just pack a bowl and take a shit every morning it's a ritual.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Apr 17, 2016)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> i wonder what shrooms and laughing gas for be like lmao


Properly not the best on the peak but the come down might be great. Better yet smoke DMT at the peak.


----------



## mikek420 (Apr 17, 2016)

DMT + LSD + shrooms is amazing.
Tomorrows breakfast consists of 1pLSD and some nitrous oxide.

Do you guys have bicycle day plans???


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Apr 18, 2016)

mikek420 said:


> DMT + LSD + shrooms is amazing.
> Tomorrows breakfast consists of 1pLSD and some nitrous oxide.
> 
> Do you guys have bicycle day plans???


lol by coincidence i was talking about nitrous and pysch combo earlier that day, how'd ya find the trip of 1p lsd?


----------



## mikek420 (Apr 18, 2016)

About to start it in an hour


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Apr 18, 2016)

right on im gonna get baked


----------



## mikek420 (Apr 18, 2016)

15 mg 2ci
150 mics 1p LSD
4 blunts ready to go

6 minutes ago. Let's get things trippy


----------



## Noinch (Apr 18, 2016)

mikek420 said:


> 15 mg 2ci
> 150 mics 1p LSD
> 4 blunts ready to go
> 
> 6 minutes ago. Let's get things trippy


Happy travels friend


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Apr 19, 2016)

420 tomorrow this should be fun


----------



## undercoverfbi (Apr 19, 2016)

Finally, subs n molly

Good grief, the highest i ever been in my life. Everyone knew and knows something a lil goofy and odd 

420 started early for me

Other than that just gonna do my normal mmj blunts n dabs


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Apr 19, 2016)

ppl seem to love their blunts around here eh


----------



## undercoverfbi (Apr 19, 2016)

Glad I can handle myself mentally right now 

cuz these new but all gone and consumed drugs 

has me feeling an intense all around high, dayum 


OH AND FUCK YEAH GETTING PUSSY FRIDAY NIGHT 

Da EX wants to come spend the night


----------



## 6ohMax (Apr 20, 2016)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> ppl seem to love their blunts around here eh


They have their place. They'll stink a place up to high heaven though. I personally don't like them. It's either shatter and shatter only or its my trusty pipe "Gooberz "

Have you met Gooberz yet? Mr Bongwater?


----------



## butterbudface (Apr 21, 2016)

woke up this morning to 3 full tubs of shrooms, took me a good 110 minutes to harvest. I was 30 mins late for work with a smile.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Apr 21, 2016)

6ohMax said:


> They have their place. They'll stink a place up to high heaven though. I personally don't like them. It's either shatter and shatter only or its my trusty pipe "Gooberz "
> 
> Have you met Gooberz yet? Mr Bongwater?


lol no


butterbudface said:


> woke up this morning to 3 full tubs of shrooms, took me a good 110 minutes to harvest. I was 30 mins late for work with a smile.


nice man wanna post a pic of the harvest?


----------



## 6ohMax (Apr 21, 2016)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> lol no
> 
> nice man wanna post a pic of the harvest?



Meet Toadzilla & Gooberz. MR. Bongwater


----------



## butterbudface (Apr 22, 2016)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> lol no
> 
> nice man wanna post a pic of the harvest?


its all dried now, but ill bag and weigh it with a picture later today


----------



## butterbudface (Apr 23, 2016)

142g dry


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Apr 23, 2016)

butterbudface said:


> 142g dry


holy fuck man lol, many ppl like tripping over there?


----------



## butterbudface (Apr 23, 2016)

Its getting coolder so its picking up


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Apr 23, 2016)

it finially got warm over here, snowing one day and 11 c a few days later lol


----------



## 6ohMax (Apr 23, 2016)

Rollitup.org ok


butterbudface said:


> Its getting coolder so its picking up



Looks like the shrooms I'd get back in pa


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Apr 23, 2016)

6ohMax said:


> Rollitup.org ok


?


----------



## 6ohMax (Apr 23, 2016)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> ?



i dunno ..it never happened


----------



## 6ohMax (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Apr 23, 2016)

the worst country in the world for major depressive disorder is america, second worst is canada, yet we're the most economically flourished lol, the real reason for this is the real fuckin question


----------



## Noinch (Apr 24, 2016)

Got my friend so fucked up I had to keep showing him his drivers license to make him realize who he was. Laid out under the stars and clouds all night taking mdma, 25i-nbome, 2cb and smoking a half ounce of brilliant sativa dom weed for hours straight. Don't think i've ever been more scattered in my life, its already the next night and I still haven't slept, haven't even begun to fill tired yet I just want to keep going


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Apr 24, 2016)

Noinch said:


> Got my friend so fucked up I had to keep showing him his drivers license to make him realize who he was. Laid out under the stars and clouds all night taking mdma, 25i-nbome, 2cb and smoking a half ounce of brilliant sativa dom weed for hours straight. Don't think i've ever been more scattered in my life, its already the next night and I still haven't slept, haven't even begun to fill tired yet I just want to keep going


be extremely careful with nbombe and combining rc's


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Apr 24, 2016)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> ppl seem to love their blunts around here eh


I have been smoking hash a lot more lately I was coughing globs of resin from blunts shit fucks with the lungs if you smoke too much. 

I pretty much only smoke blunts when other people are around but still mostly hash I sell most of the bud flowers are for peasants.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Apr 24, 2016)

nah i like my bud fuck hash and all that bullshit


----------



## 6ohMax (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## abe supercro (May 2, 2016)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> da fuq?


Hell yeeeaaah, the new work uniforms just arrived!!


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (May 2, 2016)

go smoke your dirty bush weed lol


----------



## 6ohMax (May 2, 2016)

I'm fondling my testis....gots to inspect


----------



## mikek420 (May 2, 2016)

So pretty sure the police stole 500-1000 from me.
Why?
Cause they are assholes


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (May 2, 2016)

mikek420 said:


> So pretty sure the police stole 500-1000 from me.
> Why?
> Cause they are assholes


get a lawyer man don't let those fuckers get away with that, just cause u had drugs is no excuse to rob all kinds of money off you with no intent to distribute its not even legal fuckin pigs


----------



## mikek420 (May 2, 2016)

There is no proof though


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (May 2, 2016)

mikek420 said:


> There is no proof though


well if u had a witness and a bank receipt by chance u should have something, or resort to good ol fashion extortion lol


----------



## mikek420 (May 2, 2016)

No receipt I get paid with dirty money anyway and cash only I pay like 60% taxes and I'm not sure the exact amount I had


----------



## 6ohMax (May 2, 2016)

better call saul


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (May 2, 2016)

i've been getting really weird chest pains and sensations


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (May 2, 2016)

6ohMax said:


> better call saul


haha yeah


----------



## mikek420 (May 2, 2016)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> i've been getting really weird chest pains and sensations


Better call house. Is he still a show? Or is there a better Dr show to reference? I'm so bad at this


----------



## 6ohMax (May 2, 2016)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> i've been getting really weird chest pains and sensations



why


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (May 2, 2016)

6ohMax said:


> why


i dont know thats the problem


----------



## 6ohMax (May 2, 2016)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> i dont know thats the problem



When was the last time ya did some hard drugs


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (May 2, 2016)

6ohMax said:


> When was the last time ya did some hard drugs


coke like 7 weeks ago man


----------



## 6ohMax (May 2, 2016)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> coke like 7 weeks ago man


Damn...I'm glad I've never done any drugs in my life

You should go get your blood pressure checked. ..for real


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (May 2, 2016)

whadya mean u haven't done any drugs? lol


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (May 2, 2016)

mikek420 said:


> Better call house. Is he still a show? Or is there a better Dr show to reference? I'm so bad at this






awesome crooked lawyer on breaking bad


----------



## abe supercro (May 3, 2016)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> go smoke your dirty bush weed lol


You're drunk and bitter about me calling you out on your bad memory. Now say you're sorry


----------



## abe supercro (May 3, 2016)

mikek420 said:


> So pretty sure the police stole 500-1000 from me.
> Why?
> Cause they are assholes


What did you get pulled over for?


----------



## abe supercro (May 3, 2016)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> resort to good ol fashion extortion lol


makes no sense. extort your own money confiscated from popo, back from popo. how would you do that exactly, maybe i don't understand.


a hypochondriac say's what?


Mr. Bongwater said:


> i've been getting really weird chest pains and sensations


----------



## abe supercro (May 3, 2016)

I'm surprised that Walt didn't slap the shit out of Jesse sooner.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (May 3, 2016)

butterbudface said:


> woke up this morning to 3 full tubs of shrooms, took me a good 110 minutes to harvest. I was 30 mins late for work with a smile.


Damn dude! That makes me wish we were friends or something.


----------



## butterbudface (May 3, 2016)

Dr.Pecker said:


> Damn dude! That makes me wish we were friends or something.


Have about 700g dry in stock, all going in 2 days. Like wise dude, i check out all your shit and i fap to it.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (May 3, 2016)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> nah i like my bud fuck hash and all that bullshit










butterbudface said:


> Have about 700g dry in stock, all going in 2 days. Like wise dude, i check out all your shit and i fap to it.


----------



## butterbudface (May 3, 2016)

Dr.Pecker said:


> View attachment 3672303


fucking awesome!! I'm jelly!! hash or mdma?


----------



## Dr.Pecker (May 3, 2016)

butterbudface said:


> fucking awesome!! I'm jelly!! hash or mdma?


Hash I'll press it in a few more days. I'll post the results in the french cannoli hash thread.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (May 3, 2016)

Dr.Pecker said:


> View attachment 3672303


lolol @ gif i guess im a bit jealous of people who have wax and shit on this forum lol


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (May 3, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> You're drunk and bitter about me calling you out on your bad memory. Now say you're sorry


i wasn't drunk nor bitter you pointed my bad memory, what'd you mean by that ponyboy post? i assumed it was ironically offensive or something idk especially since u quoted my confusion on the other page


abe supercro said:


> makes no sense. extort your own money confiscated from popo, back from popo. how would you do that exactly, maybe i don't understand.
> 
> 
> a hypochondriac say's what?


i was joking and chest pains isn't something to ignore especially since i've been out of work for a nice while


----------



## 6ohMax (May 3, 2016)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> lolol @ gif i guess im a bit jealous of people who have wax and shit on this forum lol



You no have?


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (May 3, 2016)

6ohMax said:


> You no have?


i only ever tried hash oil twice and good hash once, never even tried dabbing


----------



## 6ohMax (May 3, 2016)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> i only ever tried hash oil twice and good hash once, never even tried dabbing



oh ur in England or something?


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (May 3, 2016)

6ohMax said:


> oh ur in England or something?


nah man i live in eastern canada haha, why'd u think that?


----------



## 6ohMax (May 3, 2016)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> nah man i live in eastern canada haha, why'd u think that?



shit canada aint got no dabs


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (May 3, 2016)

6ohMax said:


> shit canada aint got no dabs


nah just this town i can get medical shatter within the province


----------



## 6ohMax (May 3, 2016)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> nah just this town i can get medical shatter within the province



word


----------



## undercoverfbi (May 3, 2016)

Someone fucked up, Im lookin for answers

Real shit

if I die I couldn't choose a better location
when the slugs penetrate you feel a burning sensation
getting closer to God in a tight situation
now, take these words home and think it through
or the next rhyme I write might be about you


----------



## 6ohMax (May 3, 2016)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> nah just this town i can get medical shatter within the province



Grow your own?


----------



## undercoverfbi (May 4, 2016)

DA TWEEEKAZ


----------



## 6ohMax (May 5, 2016)

1000 watter holy monkey balls you're bright!


----------



## 6ohMax (May 5, 2016)




----------



## Mr. Bongwater (May 6, 2016)

lol wow, dopamine = happy chemical in your brain


----------



## undercoverfbi (May 6, 2016)

Awww shit another weekend upon us, lets get jiggy jittey boogie cook did the crack

But we have a bad apple about tho, its not me or yall or anything like that, 

I have a good idea who it is, and arent afraid to eliminate he who spills the jar of beans resulting in everyone going down too


----------



## 6ohMax (May 6, 2016)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> lol wow, dopamine = happy chemical in your brain



pretty crazy


----------



## undercoverfbi (May 6, 2016)

Ahhnltnknghyteeistderendfervalllaufus


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (May 6, 2016)

6ohMax said:


> pretty crazy
> 
> View attachment 3675253


yeah...those hard drugs....wooooah sweet jesus, better hold on ya seat


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (May 6, 2016)

don't know if your gonna shit yourself or go blind u feel that happy lol


----------



## undercoverfbi (May 6, 2016)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> don't know if your gonna shit yourself or go blind u feel that happy lol


someone tried to kill me being that happy no lie literraly attempted murder n shit 

even tho they thought they were telling me to escape the "interrogation room"




GREYWIYQIWYIW {AII AI NEEED MAH MAH YUUUKNOOOOOOOOOOOWFIFIIGETRIPPPEDOFFFFFFFF"????JHHOPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEENOT


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (May 7, 2016)

i've been off coke for a while now though, blacked out on booze last night.... scares the shit out of me trying to figure out if i did anything stupid now


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (May 7, 2016)




----------



## New Age United (May 7, 2016)

Flying high on 1 hit cid 2 gs shrooms what a beautiful day. My buddies tripping balls it's hilarious were right in the city I thought I would be paranoid with all the people but no this is the perfect buzz


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (May 7, 2016)

i wouldn't be able to trip in a city cities give me anxiety sober


----------



## 6ohMax (May 7, 2016)




----------



## 6ohMax (May 7, 2016)

Let that shit pass man ....move on


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (May 7, 2016)

6ohMax said:


> Let that shit pass man ....move on


thanks


----------



## 6ohMax (May 7, 2016)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> thanks


Well, that wasn't geared towards you. .sTay hydrated and eat


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (May 7, 2016)

6ohMax said:


> Well, that wasn't geared towards you. .sTay hydrated and eat


who then? it don't make sense to the post above me, and what strain is that u know?


----------



## 6ohMax (May 7, 2016)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> who then? it don't make sense to the post above me, and what strain is that u know?


Fbi 

And blue dream


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (May 7, 2016)

6ohMax said:


> Fbi
> 
> And blue dream


i got some kush


----------



## 6ohMax (May 7, 2016)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> i got some kush



Pics


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (May 7, 2016)

6ohMax said:


> Pics


already rolled up and phones broke anyways


----------



## 6ohMax (May 7, 2016)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> already rolled up and phones broke anyways


Slut


----------



## New Age United (May 7, 2016)

What a fucking peak glad that's over lol it was fun my minds a complete wreck right now lol


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (May 7, 2016)

New Age United said:


> What a fucking peak glad that's over lol it was fun my minds a complete wreck right now lol


what u mean its a wreck i find my mind is clear and very happy after a trip


----------



## New Age United (May 7, 2016)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> what u mean its a wreck i find my mind is clear and very happy after a trip


No my thoughts are a mess


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (May 7, 2016)

New Age United said:


> No my thoughts are a mess


well u must be still trippin balls then man lol nothing like that on a good ol psych comedown


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (May 7, 2016)

im gonna get baked, drunk and chillaaaax


----------



## New Age United (May 8, 2016)

Man that was a semi bad trip do not do acid with someone you really don't like. Wrong set altogether lesson learned.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (May 8, 2016)

New Age United said:


> Man that was a semi bad trip do not do acid with someone you really don't like. Wrong set altogether lesson learned.


thats tripping 101, you need a perfect environment


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (May 8, 2016)

that weed i have isn't even the same kush i had before which u only need 0.15 to get stoned, pretty disappointed


----------



## mikek420 (May 9, 2016)

Bong you need to put some rue in your trips holy shit son psilohuasca


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (May 9, 2016)

mikek420 said:


> Bong you need to put some rue in your trips holy shit son psilohuasca


i have hard enough time getting my hands on a bit of shrooms


----------



## mikek420 (May 9, 2016)

I'm gonna message you when I finally come down bro


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (May 9, 2016)

ughh feel so sick today with the flu wish i had more weed to make me feel alright


----------



## undercoverfbi (May 9, 2016)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> ughh feel so sick today with the flu wish i had more weed to make me feel alright


Sounds like you just need some cough medicine






Come on pal, first times free, what are you scared to feel just okay for 8 hours? Coooommmee onnn. All the cool kids are doing it


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (May 9, 2016)

undercoverfbi said:


> Sounds like you just need some cough medicine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sounds like u need a good psychedelic trip to teach u to gear away from that shitz


----------



## undercoverfbi (May 9, 2016)

Mr Bongwater





Live life while you can, heros never die, work hard play hard, kill all those who stand in your way


----------



## undercoverfbi (May 9, 2016)

I need my shit or imma flip out man








Holy fucking shit much better, I feel like Julius Ceasar with tons of food imported from exotic lands with endless Egyptian hoes fluffing my Egyptian Cotton







Or


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (May 9, 2016)

undercoverfbi said:


> I need my shit or imma flip out man
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i need my weed maaaan


----------



## undercoverfbi (May 10, 2016)

Liquor is dangerous, very dangerous for me

I gotta stop dat shit, stop blacking out and worrying what I did and where I went

Literally, ran out of the upperz so I went with an entire bottle of them downerz

u know itz good shit when u wake up feeling the upperz still but also wake up feeling alcohol poisoning






imma just take today to sober up from everything, chill in life for a while cuz Im getting tired of party party party even tho I made memories that i cant remember lol


----------



## undercoverfbi (May 10, 2016)

Im done with everything but medical marijuana.

This is the worst day of my life, most pathetic

Ive never been at this low point before

For fucks sake i coulda died and my mom would walk in my room to find me out cold.

Medical Marijuana is real.

My mom and i went to the dispensary, picked up the neice to babysit after, on the drive home my body went tingly numb, i started shaking, and my hands and arms locked up in a tight clenching manner.

Soon as we parked at home in the driveway i fucking puked everywhere for a good few minutes

Managed to get inside to my living room, instantly loaded my pipe with some sour amnesia and one minute later INSTANT DIFFERENCE holy shit

Now here i am, body isnt tensing up anymore and i can hold down liquids in my stomach.

Seriously, weed is best and only woman for me.

Be a pal and listen to this surprisingly good quality song about the real struggle of coming off dope and finding true love in dabs/THC


----------



## abe supercro (May 10, 2016)




----------



## Noinch (May 12, 2016)

Not entirely psychedelic related (although definitely can be) I'm now officially a chemistry student at Curtin University


----------



## SunKeeper (May 12, 2016)

Congratulations are in order,
Celebratory dosing,_* begin!*_


----------



## undercoverfbi (May 15, 2016)

God bless u all, sup


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (May 15, 2016)




----------



## undercoverfbi (May 18, 2016)

_You've been acting awful tough lately
Smoking a lot of cigarettes lately
But inside you're just a little baby, oh
It's okay to say you've got a weak spot
You don't always have to be on top
Better to be hated than loved, loved, loved
For what you're not_


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (May 23, 2016)

lol herion and alcohol, i'd say it'd be right up my alley to be in this state


----------



## abe supercro (May 23, 2016)

When I joined, I thought this was a cannabis forum. What are you promoting here?


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (May 23, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> When I joined, I thought this was a cannabis forum. What are you promoting here?


im promoting not giving a fuck


----------



## abe supercro (May 23, 2016)

Well count me in. I won't give a fuck either.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (May 23, 2016)

that video needs subtitles


----------



## abe supercro (May 23, 2016)

you need subtitles


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (May 23, 2016)

you need better weed lol jk


----------



## abe supercro (May 23, 2016)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> you need better weed lol jk


Remember, this is where up you insult me by saying, "go smoke your bush weed"?

There's nothing funnier than a guy who has no wherewithal to grow his own, having the obliviousness to attempt insulting people on a cannabis site where the most people grow their own. You act like a weed snob but don't really have much for experience, if none at all.

Still trying to cope with being destroyed by pinworm huh? I saw every reply you had and you need help.



Mr. Bongwater said:


> im promoting not giving a fuck


doing an ok job, i guess.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (May 23, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Remember, this is where up you insult me by saying, "go smoke your bush weed"?
> 
> There's nothing funnier than a guy who has no wherewithal to grow his own, having the obliviousness to attempt insulting people on a cannabis site where the most people grow their own. You act like a weed snob but don't really have much for experience, if none at all.
> 
> ...


lol owned by pinworm? all pinworm did was whine about me calling him off which he deserved so u can suck up to him just like the rest of the toke n talk sheep on this forum all u want, and yeah i totally have no experience when it comes to weed even though i've been smokin it for 8 years , fuck off dude i was just trolling u a bit lol take it easy


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (May 23, 2016)

this is the laid back bitch free subsection of the forum, its pretty bad where the "crazy druggies" are more chill then ppl that tend to stick to weed on the forum


----------



## mr sunshine (May 23, 2016)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> this is the laid back bitch free subsection of the forum, its pretty bad where the "crazy druggies" are more chill then ppl that tend to stick to weed on the forum


If it's the bitch free section, then why are you here?






" *SECURITY*"!!!!!!


----------



## abe supercro (May 23, 2016)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> lol owned by pinworm?


badly. 


more like owned by yourself each time you open(ed) your mouth. sorry man, most young guys learn how to take responsibility and act like men by the time they enter their 20s. you see yourself as a wannabe thug (try whiny inebriated goofball child) and then pretends he's gonna go to college, hahah. 

just here to watch the show man. 



Mr. Bongwater said:


> fuck off dude i was just trolling u a bit lol take it easy


ok


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (May 23, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> If it's the bitch free section, then why are you here?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





abe supercro said:


> badly.
> 
> 
> more like owned by yourself each time you open(ed) your mouth. sorry man, most young guys learn how to take responsibility and act like men by the time they enter their 20s. you see yourself as a wannabe thug (try whiny inebriated goofball child) and then pretends he's gonna go to college, hahah.
> ...


lol y;all just a bunch of old faggots


----------



## abe supercro (May 23, 2016)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> lol y;all just a bunch of old faggets


----------



## mr sunshine (May 23, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> badly.
> 
> 
> more like owned by yourself each time you open(ed) your mouth. sorry man, most young guys learn how to take responsibility and act like men by the time they enter their 20s. you see yourself as a wannabe thug (try whiny inebriated goofball child) and then pretends he's gonna go to college, hahah.
> ...


Babychong has been smoking weeD for 5 years... Don't insult his intelligence !


----------



## abe supercro (May 23, 2016)

bongwater you wear ignorance like it's a metal of honor


----------



## mr sunshine (May 23, 2016)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> lol y;all just a bunch of old faggets


Since I bone your mom on the regular, does that make me bi?


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (May 23, 2016)

nah im just not a bitch ass pampered little pussy like u, that smokes weed that looks like garbage i'd scrap off the road i might add


----------



## abe supercro (May 23, 2016)

well take it easy fellas. good talkin to ya


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (May 23, 2016)

i got sunshine on ignore lmao good job wasting your time


----------



## mr sunshine (May 23, 2016)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> nah im just not a bitch ass pampered little pussy like u



You mad bro?


----------



## mr sunshine (May 23, 2016)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> i got sunshine on ignore lmao good job wasting your time


Your mother gives me all the attention I need. 





My job here is done !


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (May 23, 2016)

@abe supercro ur nothing but a pathetic lame wierd ass old cocksucker with severe mood swings and hissy fits no wonder your alone, your fucked


----------



## mikek420 (May 23, 2016)

Can't we all just get along?

No?

Check under your seats!

Here's a drug for you!
You get drugs!
And you get drugs!
And here's some for you!
Hello lil baby? You want some drugs? Here!

Everybody gets druuuuuuuuugs!!!!

*locks all of you angry people in a room with drugs and runs away*


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (May 23, 2016)

mikek420 said:


> Can't we all just get along?
> 
> No?
> 
> ...


i like to put narcissistic assholes in their place like nobody else would and ppl don't like it and get their panties in a bunch


----------



## mikek420 (May 23, 2016)

Just give them drugs, when they get ego death so hard they won't be that way


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (May 23, 2016)

this all started cause i've been trolling abe about his schwag ever since i got sick of his fuckin attitude lol


----------



## abe supercro (May 23, 2016)

Are you feeling better mr bongwater? 

Apologies for calling you ageist, a dirt ball and a homophobe. You seem to have a very good handle on life. 



Mr. Bongwater said:


> no wonder your alone, your fucked


. I thought you were 'alone'. Or does living at rents home still count?


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (May 23, 2016)

its not like i live with my rents bitch its my house, and i think its funny how ppl keep calling me a homophobe even know im not one by any means, and im not ageist either lol


----------



## mikek420 (May 23, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Are you feeling better mr bongwater?
> 
> Apologies for calling you ageist, a dirt ball and a homophobe. You seem to have a very good handle on life.
> 
> . I thought you were 'alone'. Or does living at rents home still count?


The drugs I put in your water seem to be taking effect.
Excellent


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (May 23, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> Your mother gives me all the attention I need.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol


----------



## abe supercro (May 23, 2016)

mikek420 said:


> *locks all of you angry people in a room with drugs and runs away*


Yes. Thank You


----------



## abe supercro (May 23, 2016)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> i think its funny how ppl keep calling me a homophobe even know im not one by any means, and im not ageist either lol


a lot of things ppl say to you does not compute. you keep acting surprised. 

have a god day mr bongwater. I'll be bye to visit you tomorrow


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (May 23, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> You act like a weed snob but don't really have much for experience, if none at all.


yeah your decades of growing experience really shows with that schwaggy bush weed huh? lol


----------



## abe supercro (May 23, 2016)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> yeah your decades of growing experience really shows with that schwag huh? lol


What, please provide a link to one picture of mine? Or post a picture of what you grow?


----------



## mikek420 (May 23, 2016)

Need more drugs and happy pills for you guys what the!!! Throws in a grenade full of 2cp and DPT. 
You kids are locked in until you learn to hug it out


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (May 23, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> What, please provide a link to one picture of mine? Or post a picture of what you grow?


i know u smoke dat funk lol


----------



## abe supercro (May 23, 2016)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> i know u smoke dat funk lol


Yea, you got nothing. Have fun paying by the gram.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (May 23, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Yea, you got nothing. Have fun paying by the gram.


thx bud rather a quarter of dank then 2 ounce's of ya ol funk lol


----------



## abe supercro (May 23, 2016)

By the way, have you graduated highschool yet?


----------



## abe supercro (May 23, 2016)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> i've been out of work for a nice while


I did not know that.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (May 23, 2016)

good job creepin my earlier posts and liking them


----------



## abe supercro (May 23, 2016)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> good job creepin my earlier posts and liking them


one of the few people outside of this section that ever like your contributions.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (May 23, 2016)

my like count says else wise


----------



## mr sunshine (May 23, 2016)

Both of you have been reported.





@babydongrubber i found your favorite soda bro.


----------



## abe supercro (May 24, 2016)

Man I need to change my avatar. I've been informed that it looks deceptively dumb.

#ThreadDead


----------



## undercoverfbi (May 24, 2016)

This thread cant die but then again i refuse to associate with my connect

Looks like ill have to order tree bark and cook to continue my year of nonstop "hallucinatory" partying


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (May 25, 2016)

Hey, all of Your avatars are simply awesome.


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 27, 2016)

mikek420 said:


> Need more drugs and happy pills for you guys what the!!! Throws in a grenade full of 2cp and DPT.
> You kids are locked in until you learn to hug it out


“We had two bags of grass, seventy-five pellets of mescaline, five sheets of high powered blotter acid, a salt shaker half full of cocaine, and a whole galaxy of multi-colored uppers, downers, screamers, laughers... and also a quart of tequila, a quart of rum, a case of Budweiser, a pint of raw ether and two dozen amyls.
Not that we needed all that for the trip, but once you get locked into a serious drug collection, the tendency is to push it as far as you can."


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 27, 2016)




----------



## HeatlessBBQ (May 27, 2016)

I AM NOT YOU *ψυχή*


----------



## abe supercro (May 27, 2016)

I died from a subdural hematoma later-on-that-day after getting into a fight and being punched in the face, outside of a donut shop at age 53.

@StonedFarmer


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (May 27, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> I died from a subdural hematoma later-on-that-day after getting into a fight and being punched in the face, outside of a donut shop at age 53.
> 
> @StonedFarmer


How did that escalate ?


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 28, 2016)

Guise what?... Chicken butt!


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 2, 2016)

After DMT: Through the looking glass


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jun 2, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> After DMT: Through the looking glass


that video would be disturbing on any psychedelic..


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 2, 2016)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> that video would be disturbing on any psychedelic..


The scariest video to watch while tripping is "Enter the Void" I'll never watch that ever again.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jun 2, 2016)

u shouldn't be influencing bad trips these videos can literately cause mental problems if tripping on high doses


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 2, 2016)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> u shouldn't be influencing bad trips these videos can literately cause mental problems if tripping on high doses


I'm not suggesting to watch these while tripping. If yer a DMT user even watching sober will ruin future trips to come. I've used DMT hundreds of times but had to stop cuz of the ideas it put in my head. It drove me crazy and I'm still recovering. But here's the disclaimer: Don't watch shit like this, especially conspiracy theory videos if tripping on a regular basis.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jun 2, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> I'm not suggesting to watch these while tripping. If yer a DMT user even watching sober will ruin future trips to come. I've used DMT hundreds of times but had to stop cuz of the ideas it put in my head. It drove me crazy and I'm still recovering. But here's the disclaimer: Don't watch shit like this, especially conspiracy theory videos if tripping on a regular basis.


what do u mean it drove u crazy? this type of information needs to be known by more people, nobody knows what side effects psychs can have and a lot of people actually think its completely harmless


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 2, 2016)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> what do u mean it drove u crazy? this type of information needs to be known by more people, nobody knows what side effects psychs can have and a lot of people actually think its completely harmless


If used occasionally its fine, but I used it daily for months. It can make you paranoid about the hidden agenda in everything. I see the illuminati and the devil in everything. I I over scrutinize all tv and events and see all symbolism in everything. It makes you think this world isn't real, I'm not real. I started to see that people are slaves cattle. DMT can change the lens in which you view the world permanently. It's hard to put into words. Paranoid delusions? I find no joy in life any more really. Don't over do DMT. Unlike other psychs DMT is like a phone call. Once you get the message hang up the phone or else the entities on the other end mind tell you something that you can never forget.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 2, 2016)

Check this thread on the shroomery https://www.shroomery.org/forums/showflat.php/Number/8319304/fpart/all/vc/1
And also Google dmt delusions


----------



## undercoverfbi (Jun 5, 2016)

Could be the greatest weekend of my life thus far. Im back baby.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jun 5, 2016)




----------



## undercoverfbi (Jun 6, 2016)

Yes, Kokekobain is good, very good. I enjoy the listens to their compositions.







No sleep, no rest, cleaning at home if not working. Image above describes how I feelz


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 6, 2016)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> How did that escalate ?


Some punk took the last two dozen peanut covered donuts. I said something about only wanting one. He just glared at me, took the donuts, said, _first come first serve,_ and chuckled. I followed him outside after settling on a stale plain donut. I proceeded to chest bump him and kept raising my voice. Considered mugging him. He stepped on my sneaker real hard and caught me off gaurd, landing a penetrating sucker punch. I died


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jun 6, 2016)

undercoverfbi said:


> Yes, Kokekobain is good, very good. I enjoy the listens to their compositions.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol exactly how i felt after my last coke binge, can't imagine a crystal binge


----------



## undercoverfbi (Jun 6, 2016)

Its been fun and rough for my friend undercoverfbi. Did the big H on weekend, been drinking casually and regularly, been doing the M, smoked and still smoking live resin and shatter, killed lots of weed buds, been dabbling in cigarettes, partied at my crib weekend nights 3, 5 other people come and we finger paint n shit and play CoD Zombies BO3, eating tons of food still with legit goals to become ameature sumo wrestler, even volunteered to work saturday mornings for that extra dough cuz

work hard play hard

Im burnt out tho, im good to go till whenever I crave a party binge again, cuz my choice of drugs these days is weed and beer, nothing more.







maybe id try your lines of C bongwater, but its just a big disadvantage most of the time, people around here dont wanna get _whack_ they get *smacked* so obtaining is seldom let alone cut always.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 6, 2016)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> lol exactly how i felt after my last coke binge, can't imagine a crystal binge


Crystal feels way more toxic.


----------



## undercoverfbi (Jun 6, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> Crystal feels way more toxic.


 True.

I never use H but when generously given, so I dont know myself, but

Ive witnessed the true heroin withdraws from my old roomates, that shit is the worst and will make you hurt, hurt a lot.

Will be honest though getting over dabbing concentrates was harder than Smackypoo, I was dabbing at least a gram a day and spending too much money of what little I earned anyway at that time.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 6, 2016)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> lol exactly how i felt after my last coke binge, can't imagine a crystal binge


Coke, lol. When i think of high school I think of you.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jun 6, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> Coke, lol. When i think of high school I think of you.


you're a idiot


----------



## undercoverfbi (Jun 6, 2016)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> you're a idiot









fuck im tired.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 6, 2016)

So what's H like? Closest thing I've had was a Delaudin shot in the hospital when I had 2nd degree burn on my eye.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 6, 2016)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> you're a idiot


That's not what your mom thinks . BURN.


----------



## undercoverfbi (Jun 6, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> So what's H like? Closest thing I've had was a Delaudin shot in the hospital when I had 2nd degree burn on my eye.


Makes you feel like you have a tobacco high rush, warm and fuzzy, generally melow.

Imagine feeling drunk in the body like you had three warm liquor shots, but also feel a weed high.

I can see how people around me got addicted


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 6, 2016)

undercoverfbi said:


> Makes you feel like you have a tobacco high rush, warm and fuzzy, generally melow.
> 
> Imagine feeling drunk in the body like you had three warm liquor shots, but also feel a weed high.
> 
> I can see how people around me got addicted


My thing was always uppers. I had a problem with crystal for a long time did alot of coke in high school.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jun 6, 2016)

undercoverfbi said:


> Makes you feel like you have a tobacco high rush, warm and fuzzy, generally melow.
> 
> Imagine feeling drunk in the body like you had three warm liquor shots, but also feel a weed high.
> 
> I can see how people around me got addicted


i can tell i'd like that way too much


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jun 6, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> did alot of coke in high school.


of course u would say that right after what sunshine said lol, how the hell could u afford coke in high school?


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 6, 2016)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> of course u would say that right after what sunshine said lol, how the hell could u afford coke in high school?


Just work. Whenever I got paid. Wasn't that expensive back then. Was making like $100 a night waiting tables


----------



## undercoverfbi (Jun 6, 2016)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> i can tell i'd like that way too much


It takes a toll on ones health unlike ive felt from other come downs

I remember like, third time doing it, i smoked plenty of hits, still preffered Tina though, and happily passed when they offered me more turns of their stuff 

Next morning went to work sober but felt groggy and meh, which felt unusual alone itself but the way it makes your body ache, very unique and noticeable that it can make most people irritated which causes a come down quicker and harder


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jun 6, 2016)

your better off doing herion then crystal at least herion don't destroy your brain


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jun 6, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> My thing was always uppers. I had a problem with crystal for a long time did alot of coke in high school.


any permanent side effects?


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 6, 2016)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> any permanent side effects?


Not from the coke but the crystal did for a while. Made me psychotic for a while. But could be because staying awake a week at a time.


----------



## undercoverfbi (Jun 6, 2016)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> your better off doing herion then crystal at least herion don't destroy your brain


Not really sure your views truly are but from experience

Heroin, crack cocaine and alcohol are the worst when it comes to abuse.

Like cigarettes, some users of smackypoo end up with a stunted DNA body while another user barely has any body harm.
Its really up to the user to do dope or let dope do them and you only hear and see those who got too dopped up

Lots of people dope up and youd never expect. I was a fool before i gained the ability to recognize and react to other "tweekerz"

Time for undercoverfbi's bed time. Put the grown up in me to sleep and let the monkey come out till I gotta get ready for work tomorrow morning.


----------



## mikek420 (Jun 6, 2016)

If heroin is like morphine and it bet it would be... After that description warm tobacco rush, like you took a few shots and some weed and can stand strong no problem but its hard to tell how far the floor is


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 7, 2016)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> you're a idiot


You're doing well with your punctuation bongwater.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 7, 2016)

Guise me and you abe are both night owls


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 7, 2016)

Watching the movie Rubber. A seriel killer car tire


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 7, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> Guise me and you abe are both night owls


It's 4:00 am here


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 7, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> Watching the movie Rubber. A seriel killer car tire


I'm on Netflix just about done with season 1 Blacklist


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 7, 2016)

Mountain time?


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 7, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> Watching the movie Rubber. A seriel killer car tire


was that a joke, LOl


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 7, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> Mountain time?


Eastern Time


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 7, 2016)

Just got done watching the Truman show. Reminds me of flat earth


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 7, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> Watching the movie Rubber. A seriel killer car tire


And it has psychic powers. There goes another exploding head.


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 7, 2016)




----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 7, 2016)

Lets have a conversation abe. What you wanna talk about?


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 7, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> Lets have a conversation abe. What you wanna talk about?


I'm kinda phased and beat, dunno if I can speak in complete sentences and thoughts. Nightcrawler (2014) is a good flick btw

That's wat the meme is from..


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 7, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> Lets have a conversation abe. What you wanna talk about?


what's on your mind?


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 7, 2016)




----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 7, 2016)

Kinda feeling like there's no point in life. Don't know were to go from here.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 7, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> I'm kinda phased and beat, dunno if I can speak in complete sentences and thoughts. Nightcrawler (2014) is a good flick btw
> 
> That's wat the meme is from..


Seen it that dudes a sociopath


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 7, 2016)

here's u mixing up your next batch of something


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 7, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> Don't know were to go from here.


Pursue some dreams. Like goals and shit, you know man. Grow some rare pepper varieties.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 7, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> View attachment 3701764
> here's u mixing up your next batch of something


Ha ha I do love kitchen chemistry. My last project was a fail.


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 7, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> Seen it that dudes a sociopath


I liked his initiative.


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 7, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> My last project was a fail.


i flubbed trying to recharge the a/c on my car. I shld be able to at least get that right.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 7, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Pursue some dreams. Like goals and shit, you know man. Grow some rare pepper varieties.


Being on psych meds makes it hard. The great dream killers


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 7, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Grow some rare pepper varieties.


I've been chowing on my garden lettuce. That's been satisfying


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 7, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> Being on psych meds makes it hard. The great dream killers


I could imagine that can be a challenge. Basically the only thing I take is herb, I'm ultra sensitive to all substances. I'm also addicted to caffeine/coffee


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 7, 2016)

I've ordered some magic truffles. Maybe ill gain some inspiration


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 7, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> The great dream killers


any possibility to ween down? what haps when you go off whatever u take? depression or phych?


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 7, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> I could imagine that can be a challenge. Basically the only thing I take is herb, I'm ultra sensitive to all substances. I'm also addicted to caffeine/coffee


I'm addicted to harder shit. And I have no family support.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 7, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> any possibility to ween down? what haps when you go off whatever u take? depression or phych?


I've weened down quite a bit but seroquil is worse than heroin


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 7, 2016)

ive tried to encourage bongwater to drink less, he's not having it. we got into piss match, he claims he has me in ignore. he's kinda a pussy, but I appreciate him when he's not unconsciously insulting me for growing mediocre herb lol


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 7, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> I'm addicted to harder shit. And I have no family support.


Yeah, I got nobody. Well some family but I'm independent of them. That's ok with me though. I've always been a bit of a loner heh


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 7, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> I've weened down quite a bit but seroquil is worse than heroin


Replace it gradually with an activity. What's it for, sleep?


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 7, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> ive tried to encourage bongwater to drink less, he's not having it. we got into piss match, he claims he has me in ignore. he's kinda a pussy, but I appreciate him when he's not unconsciously insulting me for growing mediocre herb lol


I wanna grow mushrooms. Alcohol put me in jail like 13 times. Now my body treats it like poison. Every time I try to take a drink my throut closes up.


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 7, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> How long were you in the military ? What was that like ?


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 7, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Replace it gradually with an activity. What's it for, sleep?


It's a anti psychotic like thorzine for bipolar and schizophrenia


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 7, 2016)

I was in for 2 years but got out on medical. I hated it.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 7, 2016)

Did you ever serve?


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 7, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> I wanna grow mushrooms. Alcohol put me in jail like 13 times. Now my body treats it like poison. Every time I try to take a drink my throut closes up.


booze did nothing for me, but got me fighting and acting the fool. 13 times, holy shit that sounds like a problem. You're lucky your mind/body rejects it now 

Bongwater stop drinking, it's making you retarded. Especially when you were not right to start with.  @Mr. Bongwater - you in denial homeboy.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 7, 2016)

Now all I do is sit around do drugs and collect a check.


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 7, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> I was in for 2 years but got out on medical. I hated it.


Man I fkn hate authority. Military would never be my thing, but I have nothing against those that serve. It just trips me out, the whole idea of war and commands.

I can barely do my own laundry lol


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 7, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> booze did nothing for me, but got me fighting and acting the fool. 13 times, holy shit that sounds like a problem. You're lucky your mind/body rejects it now
> 
> Bongwater stop drinking, it's making you retarded. Especially when you were not right to start with.  @Mr. Bongwater - you in denial homeboy.


Only to replace it with worse drugs.


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 7, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> Now all I do is sit around do drugs and collect a check.


Yes, you must come up with new ideas to have the initiative to go after some fresh experience. That would make me complacent. It's tough to break a rut, but it can be done if u shake things up enuf.


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 7, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> Only to replace it with worse drugs.


Every day is new. You just have to choose


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 7, 2016)

You always lived in TX? What part of mich is your father in? Ever talk w him?


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 7, 2016)

It's hard enough to get outs bed to eat. I don't see that changing any time soon. I've been praying to God for help. Need to go to church and have them pray for me.


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 7, 2016)

Your avi is fkd up. It's creepy in a funny way, can't really tell what kind of character it is. Kinda rasta jolly green giant from distance, but dunno really


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 7, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> You always lived in TX? What part of mich is your father in? Ever talk w him?


I've also lived in Illinois. I don't know wat part of Michigan. I haven't talked to him in month.


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 7, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> It's hard enough to get outs bed to eat. I don't see that changing any time soon. .


Exercise man. Oxygen to your bloodstream and brain. THAT and nutrition are best places to start. Easier said than done. But you can do that- Find a good park, or smoke a joint and walk around town..


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 7, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Your avi is fkd up. It's creepy in a funny way, can't really tell what kind of character it is. Kinda rasta jolly green giant from distance, but dunno really


It's old Gregg!


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 7, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> I haven't talked to him in month.


Ask him next time. How about your mom, is she near u in TX?


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 7, 2016)

Drinks Baileys and hangs with the funk


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 7, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Ask him next time. How about your mom, is she near u in TX?


Yeah she's in town. Not allowed over there tho.


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 7, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> It's old Gregg!


That's some funny shit bro ! I'll always think of you as part, Old Greg...Lol!


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 7, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> Drinks Baileys and hangs with the funk


I like old Gregs place. trippy as hell, good humor. He does water colors , calls em old greg.

Is it British ?


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 7, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> That's some funny shit bro ! I'll always think of you as part, Old Greg...Lol!


Wish I possessed the funk. He can keep his mangina tho.


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 7, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> Yeah she's in town. Not allowed over there tho.


Any chance of mending communication w her?


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 7, 2016)

Would be neat hanging with Gregg. The British comedy series is called the mighty boosh. Fucking hilarious. Look up mighty boosh on youtube


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 7, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Any chance of mending communication w her?


It's not her its the extended family. It's complicated. I love my mother.


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 7, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> Wish I possessed the funk.


Ok he has some funk moves, lol.


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 7, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Exercise man. Oxygen to your bloodstream and brain. THAT and nutrition are best places to start. Easier said than done. But you can do that- Find a good park, or smoke a joint and walk around town..


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 7, 2016)

Good taking to ya old greg. Let's do it again sometime.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 7, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Ok he has some funk moves, lol.


Because he possessed the junk. Ima steal it.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 7, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Good taking to ya old greg. Let's do it again sometime.


I don't care what others say abe yer the coolest guy I've met on rollitup. You've had my back now I have yers. Pm me to come to the rescue any time


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 7, 2016)




----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jun 7, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> ive tried to encourage bongwater to drink less, he's not having it. we got into piss match, he claims he has me in ignore. he's kinda a pussy, but I appreciate him when he's not unconsciously insulting me for growing mediocre herb lol


i just jokingly razzed you about the schwag to encourage you to reach your potential and u lost it


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 7, 2016)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> i just jokingly razzed you about the schwag to encourage you to reach your potential and u lost it


Nice spin you put on it, I like that, even though it's bullshit.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 7, 2016)

Hey ave I need yer expertise. I was breaking up some Mexican brick and found what looks like a solid ball of resin tar in middle have you seen that before?


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jun 7, 2016)

ew, mexican brick


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 7, 2016)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> ew, mexican brick


Only thing I can afford right now lol


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jun 7, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> Only thing I can afford right now lol


i buy rock solid dank which i only need to smoke 0.15 at a time to get stoned (unless i've been smokin all day), a full joint will put you on your ass i literately been after fainting after standing up too long

0.6 of high end mids = 0.15 of this weed, no joke lol


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 7, 2016)

neophyte smokers can't recognize the relationship between a once over glance of perceived bag appeal and quality of high. this is a very common rookie mistake to confuse the two, looks versus quality of high.


commercial nugs tend to be dense, tight rocks. why? because larger commercial ops only grow fast flowering indica, low-cost 50-55 day harvest strains which produces a sedentary sleepy buzz the majority of the time. personally, I can't stand that type of high. I find it depressing and unmotivating, just makes me want to sleep or drool while staring at the computer. It's the kind of herb that makes u 'stoned'. For some reason ppl that like to drink gravitate towards indica because it numbs and annihilates them similar to alcohol.

strains that go 70-80-90 days are sativa, producing soaring cerebral highs. they are expensive to grow, providing uplifting creative highs. the two will look nothing alike. anyone who has experience growing and sampling the two varieties does not need this explained to them. you'll rarely ever find this type of herb on the commercial market. some landrace sativas may take 6 months to grow opposed the 2 mo's indica take. some sativas without a ceiling can produce a buzz similar to lsd.

@Mr. Bongwater, what's your experience with good sativa statins? Have you grown any? And which one's have you smoked? no personal attacks please


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 7, 2016)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> i buy rock solid dank which i only need to smoke 0.15 at a time to get stoned (unless i've been smokin all day), a full joint will put you on your ass i literately been after fainting after standing up too long
> 
> 0.5 of high end mids = 0.15 of this weed, no joke lol


That's because you're a lightweight and probably diabetic . weed gets you stoned? Rookie.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 7, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> neophyte smokers can't recognize the relationship between a once over glance of perceived bag appeal and quality of high. this is a very common rookie mistake to confuse the two, looks versus quality of high.
> 
> 
> commercial nugs tend to be dense, tight rocks. why? because larger commercial ops only grow fast flowering indica, low-cost 50-55 day harvest strains which produces a sedentary sleepy buzz the majority of the time. personally, I can't stand that type of high. I find it depressing and unmotivating, just makes me want to sleep or drool while staring at the computer. It's the kind of herb that makes u 'stoned'. For some reason ppl that like to drink gravitate towards indica because it numbs and annihilates them similar to alcohol.
> ...


Indica is night smoke sativa is for the day. Everything has its place.


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 7, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> Indica is night smoke sativais for the day. Everything has its place.


Tru that. I need to up my nighttime indica intake to get better rest. I'm kinda a stimulant freak between sativa and coffee.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jun 7, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> That's because you're a lightweight and probably diabetic . weed gets you stoned? Rookie.


no its because i smoke very potent indica and u guys smoke mids and shit, 0.3 joint of this weed will put anybody in the world on their ass and out of commision i don't care who u are


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 7, 2016)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> no its because i smoke very potent indica and u guys smoke mids and shit


Lol canada doesn't produce potent weed. Lol, silly child.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jun 7, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> Lol canada doesn't produce potent weed. Lol, silly child.


usa is just a warmer, shittier, over populated version of canada, we don't lack when it comes to dank and its usually a lot cheaper then the states with way more lenient laws, its getting legalized in spring i think


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 7, 2016)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> usa is just a shittier over populated version of canada


You smoke that lp weed, complete garbage. Don't be sad it's true. At least you Don't know you smoke shitty weed, at least theres that.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 7, 2016)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> no its because i smoke very potent indica and u guys smoke mids and shit, 0.3 joint of this weed will put anybody in the world on their ass and out of commision i don't care who u are


Lmao. You're funny baby lungs.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jun 7, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> You smoke that lp weed, complete garbage. Don't be sad it's true. At least you Don't know you smoke shitty weed, at least theres that.


lol u can't troll me, this weed is as dank as it gets


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 7, 2016)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> lol u can't troll me, this weed is as dank as it gets


In Canada.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jun 7, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> In Canada.


with the exception of california and legal states, usa is the land of the corrupt and mexican shit weed


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 7, 2016)

Arguing over USA/Canada weed quality?



Dunno about you knuckleheads, but I've enjoyed good stuff from all _over_ the globe....


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 7, 2016)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> with the exception of california and legal states, usa is the land of the corrupt and mexican shit weed


That's racist. 


Big_Lou said:


> Arguing over USA/Canada weed quality?
> 
> View attachment 3702608
> 
> Dunno about you knuckleheads, but I've enjoyed good stuff from all _over_ the globe....


The earth is flat, so you're obviously lying.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 7, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> That's racist.
> 
> The earth is flat, so you're obviously lying.


This has NOTHING to do with who replaced Chrissy on Three's Company in the later seasons...how DARE you even suggest it....

Wait, what were we talking about again? ....Which thread is this?


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 7, 2016)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> its usually a lot cheaper *then* the states with way more lenient laws, its getting legalized in spring i think


**than*

Don't count on legalization.

This distinction between *than* and *then* will be easy for you to learn. If you don't want to look it yourself, I will help you.

You have some momentum now that you're mastering the difference between *your* and *you're*.


----------



## Noinch (Jun 8, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> neophyte smokers can't recognize the relationship between a once over glance of perceived bag appeal and quality of high. this is a very common rookie mistake to confuse the two, looks versus quality of high.
> 
> 
> commercial nugs tend to be dense, tight rocks. why? because larger commercial ops only grow fast flowering indica, low-cost 50-55 day harvest strains which produces a sedentary sleepy buzz the majority of the time. personally, I can't stand that type of high. I find it depressing and unmotivating, just makes me want to sleep or drool while staring at the computer. It's the kind of herb that makes u 'stoned'. For some reason ppl that like to drink gravitate towards indica because it numbs and annihilates them similar to alcohol.
> ...


Landrace sativas all the way, it's the only weed i'll ever pay for and usually what I grow (assuming I have the time and space). I don't find anything else worth spending money on tbh. I love weed but if i can grow it i don't want to pay for it but if you've ever smoked those crazy psychedelic land races you'll understand why even i will spend money on them

they're usually not that good looking either most (not all obviously) americans would laugh and call it shwag or mids or whatever the fuck people come up with these days, not complaining though just means more for the people that genuinely love the stuff and don't just buy shit for the looks


----------



## undercoverfbi (Jun 8, 2016)

Im staying clean again. 


Some people lose their minds and cant handle the hs let alone normal life because living in a 1st world country is hard...

6ohMax, we know youre the one who tried to slander my company's image. 

Your attempt was more humor than hurtful, lol. Silly man, go get a job yourself, not our fault you rage quit our work because you couldn't control yourself.

Go ahead keep blaming us for your own issues, its no surprise you have nothing better to do let alone you havent had work since you quit here in December.

Sad when a man cant help put food on table for his family when he is capable of doing it


----------



## undercoverfbi (Jun 8, 2016)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> the longer i use this forum the more ppl i find out casually lie all the time or pose as a different person


Who? 

I love gossip


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jun 8, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> neophyte smokers can't recognize the relationship between a once over glance of perceived bag appeal and quality of high. this is a very common rookie mistake to confuse the two, looks versus quality of high.
> 
> 
> commercial nugs tend to be dense, tight rocks. why? because larger commercial ops only grow fast flowering indica, low-cost 50-55 day harvest strains which produces a sedentary sleepy buzz the majority of the time. personally, I can't stand that type of high. I find it depressing and unmotivating, just makes me want to sleep or drool while staring at the computer. It's the kind of herb that makes u 'stoned'. For some reason ppl that like to drink gravitate towards indica because it numbs and annihilates them similar to alcohol.
> ...


first of all im not a neohpyte smoker if thats what your trying to say and i think the only time i smoked actual satvia is mexican dirt weed, the kind of schwag you've been growing, and this dank satvia one time i assume it was satvia because i remember it smelling unique, being a very different energetic high then normal that lasted very long and it was fucking awesome i actually hallucinated off it believe it or not like u said by coincidence all the colors around me became extremely bright and i felt a weird vibrating sensation go through my body as odd as it sounds


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 8, 2016)

undercoverfbi said:


> Im staying clean again.
> 
> 
> Some people lose their minds and cant handle the hs let alone normal life because living in a 1st world country is hard...
> ...


What happened bro. Max is a racist in real life. Hates black people. No fucking joke he really does , Hes a tweaker too.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 8, 2016)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> first of all im not a neohpyte smoker if thats what your trying to say and i think the only time i smoked actual satvia is mexican dirt weed, the kind of schwag you've been growing, and this dank satvia one time i assume it was satvia because i remember it smelling unique, being a very different energetic high then normal that lasted very long and it was fucking awesome i actually hallucinated off it believe it or not like u said by coincidence all the colors around me became extremely bright and i felt a weird vibrating sensation go through my body as odd as it sounds


Lol.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jun 8, 2016)

yeah it is pretty funny lol that shit got me fucked up, i swear on my life thats exactly what happened


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 8, 2016)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> yeah it is pretty funny lol that shit got me fucked


Was that the first time you got fucked?


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 8, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> Was that the first time you got fucked?


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 8, 2016)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> first of all im not a neohpyte smoker if thats what *your* trying to say and i think the only time i smoked actual satvia is mexican dirt weed, the kind of schwag you've been growing, and this dank satvia one time i assume it was satvia because i remember it smelling unique, being a very different energetic high then normal that lasted very long and it was fucking awesome i actually hallucinated off it believe it or not like u said by coincidence all the colors around me became extremely bright and i felt a weird vibrating sensation go through my body as odd as it sounds


*you're a good man bing.


----------



## undercoverfbi (Jun 8, 2016)

This song would have been very interesting to listen back when I got super high


----------



## mikek420 (Jun 9, 2016)

Starting to try some super rare chemicals now, who wants to go on a binge with me?


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 9, 2016)

The Mexican Reggie around here is pretty sedative. A couch locker.


----------



## undercoverfbi (Jun 10, 2016)

Time for another weekend woo

Yall some cool people.

Hopefully tonight I can find some ketchup, mustard, hell I have relish but always like combining my highs 

Happy Friday and have a good night grillin'


----------



## undercoverfbi (Jun 11, 2016)

You don't listen to the president? We're gonna mop the floor with the whole fuckin' world. The whole world's gonna be under our control. So what are you worked up about?


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jun 11, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> The Mexican Reggie around here is pretty sedative. A couch locker.


we call it instant headache weed, smoke a joint of kush now thats a couch locker


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jun 11, 2016)

i suppose mexci isn't so bad if its dirt cheap and u can smoke a bowl every 15 mins without some judgemental bitch whining in your ear, by all means take advantage of that shit


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jun 11, 2016)

sometimes all u need is a bag of weed and a bottle, bbq and a trip out in the peaceful nature, block out all that fucking noise for a little while and u might get a glimpse of what its like to be sane, at least in my case lol


----------



## mikek420 (Jun 11, 2016)




----------



## mikek420 (Jun 11, 2016)




----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jun 11, 2016)

mikek420 said:


> View attachment 3705937


fuckin awesome ink man, don't let anybody tell you otherwise my mexican friend


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jun 11, 2016)




----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jun 12, 2016)




----------



## undercoverfbi (Jun 12, 2016)

Vote Bongwater 2016. 

Thereafter we can finally have medical cocaine clinics emerge


god dayum all day long I still feelz the feel


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jun 12, 2016)

coke does wonders with depression i know that much lol


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jun 12, 2016)

my province has no snakes, raccoons, skunks, porcupines, or poison ivy thats pretty convenient


----------



## CaesarClown (Jun 12, 2016)

This is all just a GAME to the TRUMP. Not that it isn't to all politicians, those slimy disgraceful bastards. 
We assume. 

Does Mr. Bongwater live in a desert? =c


----------



## undercoverfbi (Jun 12, 2016)

I still feel that heightened brain feeling from not only good session way earlier this day, Ive been frying my brain all weekend long.

all I can do is sit and continue to eat more fruity pebbles and call it good cuz this weekend warrior is exhausted as fuck


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jun 13, 2016)

HeatlessBBQ said:


>


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jun 13, 2016)

CaesarClown said:


> This is all just a GAME to the TRUMP. Not that it isn't to all politicians, those slimy disgraceful bastards.
> We assume.
> 
> Does Mr. Bongwater live in a desert? =c


nope eastern canada, theres not a single desert in canada


----------



## undercoverfbi (Jun 13, 2016)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> nope eastern canada, theres not a single desert in canada


https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Okanagan_Desert

I would much rather be doing drugs than getting paid way under national standard for a corrupt boss, im making their retirement without any life skis/benefit progression for myself so that one day maybe i can do something career worthwhile 

Im bout to flip out and quit or piss them off so much they fire me


----------



## undercoverfbi (Jun 14, 2016)

Met and chilled with two wonderful women today

Damn the party never stops


----------



## mikek420 (Jun 14, 2016)

Also 5meo DMT and harmaline. Woot woot


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 14, 2016)

mikek420 said:


> View attachment 3707870 Also 5meo DMT and harmaline. Woot woot


I have some pure harmaline freebase up in my closet.


----------



## undercoverfbi (Jun 15, 2016)

What a fun night of playing all sorts of Call of Duty zombie maps on different installments.

Cant wait to go home and finally sleep tho lol 

Work is gonna drag ass today


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jun 15, 2016)




----------



## mikek420 (Jun 15, 2016)

Wait what.... On that last one


----------



## TheLastJuror (Jun 15, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> View attachment 3708872


Lol


----------



## Noinch (Jun 16, 2016)

Friend gave me a handful of shrooms for free, awfully dark but oh well. Pretty sure they're psilocybe subaeruginosa but not 100% sure he didn't know what strain they were. Feel free to give opinions


----------



## mikek420 (Jun 16, 2016)

I gave my friend 14 grams of weed cause he gave me a ride


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jun 17, 2016)

mikek420 said:


> I gave my friend 14 grams of weed cause he gave me a ride


You need a ride? Lol


----------



## mikek420 (Jun 17, 2016)

I don't ever drive but I constantly need transportation


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 17, 2016)




----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jun 17, 2016)

Noinch said:


> Friend gave me a handful of shrooms for free, awfully dark but oh well. Pretty sure they're psilocybe subaeruginosa but not 100% sure he didn't know what strain they were. Feel free to give opinions


those look nasty man u sure they're not gone bad?


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jun 17, 2016)

I enjoy the smell of stinky cannabis, smelly feet, asparagus pee, vinegar, and garlic farts.


----------



## Noinch (Jun 17, 2016)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> those look nasty man u sure they're not gone bad?


Couldn't find any mold on them, definitely weren't dried the best but consulted a few people that had eaten the same ones and they said they were good, didn't have any nausea so I think I might try a gram tonight or something. Most of the pictures I could find of dried subs are pretty dark as well


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jun 17, 2016)

Noinch said:


> Couldn't find any mold on them, definitely weren't dried the best but consulted a few people that had eaten the same ones and they said they were good, didn't have any nausea so I think I might try a gram tonight or something. Most of the pictures I could find of dried subs are pretty dark as well


be careful peaceful travels homie


----------



## Noinch (Jun 22, 2016)

Just ate a bit under a gram of dried p.subs to see how they feel, tasted actually quite pleasant although gagged trying to chew the spongy yet tough yet soft ball of shrooms in my mouth, very odd texture just ended up swallowing the congealed mass instead of trying to chew it all up properly


----------



## undercoverfbi (Jun 22, 2016)

im high

another night of kicking it with homies watching funny shit on youtube

goodnight

you know you got good friends when there is only trade of goods no buying/selling

hippy style

Now for a random song unrelated to my night


----------



## Noinch (Jun 22, 2016)

10/10 vibes, will be mid conversation talking to someone on my computer then i'll look outside and its just this almost blinding beautiful vibrancy that i can't ignore so I just run straight outside to take it all in, no major visual distortions or anything. There's a little bit of waving and what not here and there but just the feeling and vibrancy on these are insane


----------



## undercoverfbi (Jun 22, 2016)

Noinch said:


> 10/10 vibes, will be mid conversation talking to someone on my computer then i'll look outside and its just this almost blinding beautiful vibrancy that i can't ignore so I just run straight outside to take it all in, no major visual distortions or anything. There's a little bit of waving and what not here and there but just the feeling and vibrancy on these are insane


Ooohh, sounds like fun, I admire your ability to be in tune with your magic and not there simply for a high-ride


----------



## Noinch (Jun 22, 2016)

Blunt was a great addition, my problem with weed and psychs usually is that it makes me feel like a bit disjointed or like they're two entirely different things trying to effect me at the same time and they kind of struggle to synergies perfectly but weed and shrooms or at least this strain of shrooms and weed together feel wonderful. It's like they're the same high but you can distinguish which is which but its not like they're separate things they're just different aspects of the same high 

I do feel slightly less adventurous now due to the more indica dom weed. Fine with me though its freezing outside and I have the mad hot air system going all out in here

Standing near the air vents feels so damn good


----------



## undercoverfbi (Jun 22, 2016)

Wow, 3AM already.

I hate when you realize that soon you'll be at work not high n shit

Oh well, you work hard, you play hard. 

I live for the weekends and making memories in between


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jun 22, 2016)

6ohMax said:


> you must be proud


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 22, 2016)

6ohMax said:


> you must be proud


Why do you eat before your kids do?


----------

